# my first indoor poppy grow



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2015)

Just started some test seeds awhile ago and they seem to b doin well some are starting to bud. They tasmanian(tazzies) with white pedals with a purple sploch on them, the last time I grew them was in2010 so I wanted to see if the seeds were still viable so I through abounch in a pot and came up with these, I know I should of thinned them out but I'm not tryin to three foot tall plants. Its just atest. I also planted some [email protected],black peonys,china whites. I'll keep this thread posted if anyones interested.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2015)

Helloooo..anyone there? Haha!!!


----------



## Mt Doo (Jan 25, 2015)

Whats the plan with the poppys


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2015)

Mt Doo said:


> Whats the plan with the poppys





Mt Doo said:


> Whats the plan with the poppys


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry my fuckin tablet sucks...y do you ask what I'm goin to do with them,, I'm goin to enjoy them in a flower arrangement.. Of course. Lol.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 25, 2015)

Very cool! Window sill grow? I have some tazzies also and some Giants. Beautiful flowers for sure!
Keep us posted!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2015)

MOON SHINER said:


> Very cool! Window sill grow? I have some tazzies also and some Giants. Beautiful flowers for sure!
> Keep us posted!


I keep them under lights, it was real sunny that day ,so I put them on the sill to enjoy the day...


----------



## Nynexx (Jan 26, 2015)

I have just started Persian blue poppies. in my DR90.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 26, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> I keep them under lights, it was real sunny that day ,so I put them on the sill to enjoy the day...


What light cycle are you using? I've read they veg under 12/12 and bloom at 18/6, just curious at what you're using.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2015)

Streight 18/6 then 12/12 ,they're just an exspriment, I dont them to be three feet tall. But yeah your rite 12/12 to18/6 is the light they tipicly grow under.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 26, 2015)

Very cool, I hope you post pictures of the progress. I'm following along to see how it turns out!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2015)

Gettin bigger, I thinned out some of the smaller ones


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's abetter shot and some baby china whites


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 28, 2015)

Moving right along!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2015)

FWIW, here's an interesting older study relating to photoperiod. Good Luck!!

http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1975-01-01_2_page004.html


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> FWIW, here's an interesting older study relating to photoperiod. Good Luck!!
> 
> http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1975-01-01_2_page004.html


Thanks for the link, good info on differnt regions plants photoperiods.


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 28, 2015)

I would be tempted to try it if I grew it. I have seeds, but haven't grown them for that reason.


----------



## meetjoeblow (Jan 28, 2015)

#4!!!!!! lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2015)

nomofatum said:


> I would be tempted to try it if I grew it. I have seeds, but haven't grown them for that reason.


One of the reasons I grow them is to cut ties with the governments pharmaceutical companys. Every year that I have a chance I grow a full medicinal garden along with my vegi's. theirs a wide veriaty of plants that treat certain ailments and everyone should grow them.


----------



## nomofatum (Jan 28, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> One of the reasons I grow them is to cut ties with the governments pharmaceutical companys. Every year that I have a chance I grow a full medicinal garden along with my vegi's. theirs a wide veriaty of plants that treat certain ailments and everyone should grow them.


Morphine and Codine from the pods. Any other use? I have the seeds as part of my SHTF med garden kit to grow for barter/emergency use if SHTF ever happens.


----------



## seek guy (Jan 28, 2015)

My grandma used to love hens n chicks - u say u started them do u get some seeds or starters


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, I use them for pain for that reason. Fuck synthetic drugs.. All natural or nothing.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2015)

seek guy said:


> My grandma used to love hens n chicks - u say u started them do u get some seeds or starters


 I bought the seeds and been growin them for years, I also love hens & chicks they are cool as hell lookin with all the littl pods surrounding the main. The india fringed is another cool lookin one. You can get them at most ethno garden sites or on auction sites.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's some seeds I just got recently to put on bagels..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's an update, the small ones are starting to hook which means they'll be blooming about aweek from now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2015)

These are the tazzies, they are budding now and should be hooking within the next week


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 5, 2015)

One in bloom


----------



## Ravendio (Feb 6, 2015)

beautiful, well done sir.


----------



## Ravendio (Feb 6, 2015)

i tried my hand at hydro poppies a while back but my peat pods ended up with some kinda worm like thing in them that killed my younglings


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 6, 2015)

I have not had good luck figuring out how to even get good seeds and how to grow.

Much appreciation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 6, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> good seeds.


I've ordered from both these places

http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/SeedlistO-PA.htm
http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html#.VNWY1k10w8E


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 6, 2015)

can u buy the poppy seeds that make opium? if so were? and can i grow them in hydro? is it as easy as slitting the bud and collecting the cotton or whatever that repares the cut? i smoked some at a greatfull dead concert years ago,,,would love to try it again..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> can u buy the poppy seeds that make opium? if so were? and can i grow them in hydro? is it as easy as slitting the bud and collecting the cotton or whatever that repares the cut? i smoked some at a greatfull dead concert years ago,,,would love to try it again..


U can buy them from most ethnobotanical site, just search ethnobotanicals and abunch of sites will show up that sell them...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 7, 2015)

what is the name of opium poppies? so i know to buy the right kind??


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 7, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> what is the name of opium poppies? so i know to buy the right kind??



Papaver somniferum. You can get them from most seed companies. Don't call them opium poppy. Call them by their name. Papaver somniferum seeds.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 7, 2015)

there seems to be a bunch of diferent papaver somniferum seeds,, which ones are the right ones to make opium?? and is it correct to get opium all u do is cut the bulb and gather the amber/milky substance that heals the cut, dry it and smoke??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 7, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3341021 Here's some seeds I just got recently to put on bagels..lol


is that red opium seed the one u can make opium from?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 8, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> what is the name of opium poppies? so i know to buy the right kind??


Look up papaver somniferum, thats the opium poppy. They are some times called breadseed poppies. And yes you can grow them hydroponically but soil is better for them, as they get older they prefer less water. Their are several strains you can buy. The ones I like are the Tasmanian, Peshawar (album) white's some times called Persian white's. This is a small breed but has a real high alkaloid content like the tasmanian. I also like the hen's & chicks, gigantinum's, and the zahir' which is A small breed like the peshawar. Those are my top pics, there is a lot of others that are pretty good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 8, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> is that red opium seed the one u can make opium from?


Only if its the papaver somniferum...most red poppies are the papaver Oriental, papaver rhoeas(Shirley poppy). None of these have narcotic alkaloids, well the oriental poppy has a tiny bit of codine, its like 0.02. Not worth fuckin with.. Hope this info helps you out,and be very careful, if you get caught scoring the pods you'll go to jail. If your goin to use them in a medicinal or recreationally you can ovoid scoring them and just chop them up and brew a tea with them.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 9, 2015)

One needs to grow many poppies to get any worth while product - the number you are growing is a start -but when harvesting you will understand what I mean. It is interesting to cultivate them but many, many are needed. Growing and harvesting them is a very hard process -let me know when you "lance" them can give pointers. Growing them is not worth the risk, we are talking federal time -the law is unforgiving about poppy cultivation. Good Luck


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 9, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> One needs to grow many poppies to get any worth while product - the number you are growing is a start -but when harvesting you will understand what I mean. It is interesting to cultivate them but many, many are needed. Growing and harvesting them is a very hard process -let me know when you "lance" them can give pointers. Growing them is not worth the risk, we are talking federal time -the law is unforgiving about poppy cultivation. Good Luck


Are you talking to me? If you are I'm aware of the risk, ive grown them for years but not to collect smokable opium, just for tea. This indoor grow was out of bordumb and to see if these three and ahalf year old seeds were still viable..I didnt have any intent to do anything with these other then growing them


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 10, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Are you talking to me? If you are I'm aware of the risk, ive grown them for years but not to collect smokable opium, just for tea. This indoor grow was out of bordumb and to see if these three and ahalf year old seeds were still viable..I didnt have any intent to do anything with these other then growing them


Sorry miss under stood you- and yes the Poppy is a beautiful plant, If I had My way my yaard would be full of them and glad you found the way to take "poppies" It' all right to grow them but the minute you "lance" them - that's when the legal problems can happen. Pleas take no offense; meant no harm


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 10, 2015)

i would just like to smoke it one more time as i have fond memories of the 1 and only time i ever had it..i could just grow 1, and lance it right? and could i grow it in rock wool along w/ my mj? would it grow n flower w/ the same times? and when do u lance the bulb, just before the bulb flowers corect?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 10, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> Sorry miss under stood you- and yes the Poppy is a beautiful plant, If I had My way my yaard would be full of them and glad you found the way to take "poppies" It' all right to grow them but the minute you "lance" them - that's when the legal problems can happen. Pleas take no offense; meant no harm


No offense takin man, it all good.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 10, 2015)

as long as your not collecting latex its legal in usa. like ff, use the pods in teas.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 10, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> as long as your not collecting latex its legal in usa. like ff, use the pods in teas.


Most states allow them to be grown for ornamental perposes but Federal law states that any part of the plant is illegal,, poppy straw and pods but for some reason the seeds are exempt from this retarded law


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 10, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i would just like to smoke it one more time as i have fond memories of the 1 and only time i ever had it..i could just grow 1, and lance it right? and could i grow it in rock wool along w/ my mj? would it grow n flower w/ the same times? and when do u lance the bulb, just before the bulb flowers corect?


If you really want some O to smoke 'you'll need atleast  15 to 20 mature plants. The peddels fall off after a day. At this point you wait two weeks to allow the pod to mature. Once it has apurpleish blue color and with afoggy ty'pe substance on them,, they are ready to be lanced. Dont go any deeper then a millimeter. If you cut through the pod the opium  will bleed into the pod and its wasted oh and by the way this is purely for educational purposes and no one should try this at home


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 11, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Papaver somniferum. You can get them from most seed companies. Don't call them opium poppy. Call them by their name. Papaver somniferum seeds.


I googled Papaver somniferum seeds and found a good read if you have some time.

Opium Made Easy by Michael Pollan
http://www.wesjones.com/pollan1.htm


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2015)

how much from 20 pods, a gram? few grams?


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i would just like to smoke it one more time as i have fond memories of the 1 and only time i ever had it..i could just grow 1, and lance it right? and could i grow it in rock wool along w/ my mj? would it grow n flower w/ the same times? and when do u lance the bulb, just before the bulb flowers corect?


Plant directly in soil - but planting only one will not produce any worth while "product" need many, many flowers


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> how much from 20 pods, a gram? few grams?


be lucky to get 1/2 gram (if that)(also have to process it) - Remember the law will give you NO breaks when it comes to poppy cultivation/harvest. Stay safe my friend !!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 11, 2015)

what a half gram lol hardly worth the risk.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 11, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> what a half gram lol hardly worth the risk.


Collecting opium off the pods is time consuming and risk' yea its about 20 pods to get a pea size amount.. I just make tea, you can collect the sap off the cut ends of the pods and wipe it on a rolling paper and smoke that..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 12, 2015)

One of my pink peony poppies bloomed, it's a bad picture


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 13, 2015)

Here's a better pic of it and a small china white


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2015)

these need good root space?


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 21, 2015)

That's that strain?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 21, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


> That's that strain?


What's what strain, ones a china white and the other is a pink peony poppy


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2015)

The poppies finished out pretty good inside I dont have pics sorry ,,, here's a couple from outdoors this years gardens


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 14, 2015)

Cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 14, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> If you really want some O to smoke 'you'll need atleast  15 to 20 mature plants. The peddels fall off after a day. At this point you wait two weeks to allow the pod to mature. Once it has apurpleish blue color and with afoggy ty'pe substance on them,, they are ready to be lanced. Dont go any deeper then a millimeter. If you cut through the pod the opium  will bleed into the pod and its wasted oh and by the way this is purely for educational purposes and no one should try this at home


u must have experience? just for educational purposes.lol...:]


----------



## rob333 (Sep 14, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> u must have experience? just for educational purposes.lol...:]


wile back i would lance them now i just make a putty with the hole pods with vinegar and a few other chems lancing them for me took to long and i don't smoke it i eat it i pea size ball will get my nice and mellow for about 5-6 hours 2 pea size balls gets me feeling sic nothing like oxys but i love the foggy sleepy affect the opium gives


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 18, 2015)

Ive been dealin with two bulging disc's and one herniated disc for almost six years,, three an ahalf of which was spent in prison( for drugs) I got out last fall,, I'm currently not using anything other then some Herb,, I'm scheduled for surgery feb. 10th.. The few poppies I grew helped for a minute,, lol,, but I'm back to herb only,, I was thinking about gettin some going for entertainment purposes,, now that I have an extra light to use,,, 

Michigan spine and pain is doing the surgery,, and I want all to know im not going to be taking any pain killers,, only because its a slippery slope for me,,, I was a heavy morphine and heroin user for years,, getting busted saved my life,, I do dabble with some tea time from time, but I dont abuse,, I'm strictly herbal now


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 18, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Ive been dealin with two bulging disc's and one herniated disc for almost six years,, three an ahalf of which was spent in prison( for drugs) I got out last fall,, I'm currently not using anything other then some Herb,, I'm scheduled for surgery feb. 10th.. The few poppies I grew helped for a minute,, lol,, but I'm back to herb only,, I was thinking about gettin some going for entertainment purposes,, now that I have an extra light to use,,,
> 
> Michigan spine and pain is doing the surgery,, and I want all to know im not going to be taking any pain killers,, only because its a slippery slope for me,,, I was a heavy morphine and heroin user for years,, getting busted saved my life,, I do dabble with some tea time from time, but I dont abuse,, I'm strictly herbal now


i had a few back surgerys now,, it was a life changer.. i attempted suicide when i found i was permanently disabled,, it took years to come to accept my new life...after most back surgery they put u on a list of pain killers,, all are extreamly addictive...so weed can really provide some serious relief w/out the addiction..luckily hear in mi, its legally medical.. sorry to hear bout your back, find a good care giver or grow your own,, things can get better once you accept your not the same person you used to be.. your no longer capeable of being the heavy lifter or construction guy...life goes on....


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 18, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i had a few back surgerys now,, it was a life changer.. i attempted suicide when i found i was permanently disabled,, it took years to come to accept my new life...after most back surgery they put u on a list of pain killers,, all are extreamly addictive...so weed can really provide some serious relief w/out the addiction..luckily hear in mi, its legally medical.. sorry to hear bout your back, find a good care giver or grow your own,, things can get better once you accept your not the same person you used to be.. your no longer capeable of being the heavy lifter or construction guy...life goes on....


I Appreciate that brother,, the sick thing is, ive been a carpenter my whole adult life,,not no more,, you know its time for surgery when you go to put your pants on, and just as you go to step it one pant leg this extremely painful jolt runs down your legs and you drop like a sack lunch,, fuckin suck's,, but I am an optimistic man,,


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 19, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> I Appreciate that brother,, the sick thing is, ive been a carpenter my whole adult life,,not no more,, you know its time for surgery when you go to put your pants on, and just as you go to step it one pant leg this extremely painful jolt runs down your legs and you drop like a sack lunch,, fuckin suck's,, but I am an optimistic man,,


i was an elevator mechanic in chicago il, after 10 years and several close calls, i was on an elevator that fell, i guess i was lucky to survive..my life has become a very small world..my wife nearly left me, but things worked out in time.. if not for her, id need a live in nurse just to help get dressed..i was injured on april 26 of 2006,,ill never forget that date as my life was changed in an instant..i was before that a thrill seeker, loved my job,standing on rooftops at sun up, the heights wer respected but not feared,bunjy jumping, sky diving, 4 wheeling, skiing, you name it, and LOVED roller coasters..i worked, went to the gym, and ran 5 miles a day,,,now its a struggle to walk to the kitchen,,,and sex,,,,well its extreamly painfull but im still a man..lol..
over the past 9 years ive come to exept my limited abilities but always miss my old life..ive become a legal care giver and help others that are disabled or very sick, i try to make their lives a bit better, LIVABLE AGAIN!! MY GARDEN IS THE ONE THING THAT REALLY KNOWS MY THOUGHTS,things i keep to myself,,my plants dont judge me, maybe a bit crazy, but i feel they listen and from testing ive found a garden that listens to clasical music and talked to and loved, actually grow better than a garden thats in silience or listening to hate or rap music..i dont know how,,,but its a fact...
if you can,, start a garden,,its painfull, but its also a place to let it all out,,a safe place,, were once again you can feel normal if only for a minute..some times i can forget my pain, relive the good ole days,, even if its just for a small time,, its my garden of eden and the plants provide relief, and sanity..good luck, good will, and good growing!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i was an elevator mechanic in chicago il, after 10 years and several close calls, i was on an elevator that fell, i guess i was lucky to survive..my life has become a very small world..my wife nearly left me, but things worked out in time.. if not for her, id need a live in nurse just to help get dressed..i was injured on april 26 of 2006,,ill never forget that date as my life was changed in an instant..i was before that a thrill seeker, loved my job,standing on rooftops at sun up, the heights wer respected but not feared,bunjy jumping, sky diving, 4 wheeling, skiing, you name it, and LOVED roller coasters..i worked, went to the gym, and ran 5 miles a day,,,now its a struggle to walk to the kitchen,,,and sex,,,,well its extreamly painfull but im still a man..lol..
> over the past 9 years ive come to exept my limited abilities but always miss my old life..ive become a legal care giver and help others that are disabled or very sick, i try to make their lives a bit better, LIVABLE AGAIN!! MY GARDEN IS THE ONE THING THAT REALLY KNOWS MY THOUGHTS,things i keep to myself,,my plants dont judge me, maybe a bit crazy, but i feel they listen and from testing ive found a garden that listens to clasical music and talked to and loved, actually grow better than a garden thats in silience or listening to hate or rap music..i dont know how,,,but its a fact...
> if you can,, start a garden,,its painfull, but its also a place to let it all out,,a safe place,, were once again you can feel normal if only for a minute..some times i can forget my pain, relive the good ole days,, even if its just for a small time,, its my garden of eden and the plants provide relief, and sanity..good luck, good will, and good growing!!


Talkin to your plants ain't crazy at all,,lol,, sometimes I'm talking nice to them other days bitchin at them,, lol,, eh!! Thankx again, its good to see theres not all asshole's in the forum,, I'm not lettin my issues keep me down,, I'm hoping this surgery helps, my insurance don't cover the less evasive laser surgery so its under the knife I go,, fingers are crossed,,


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 19, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Talkin to your plants ain't crazy at all,,lol,, sometimes I'm talking nice to them other days bitchin at them,, lol,, eh!! Thankx again, its good to see theres not all asshole's in the forum,, I'm not lettin my issues keep me down,, I'm hoping this surgery helps, my insurance don't cover the less evasive laser surgery so its under the knife I go,, fingers are crossed,,


hope all goes well.. just some info,,, when u wake up from surgery,,its a new kind of pain,,really bad,cant move bad,, but it gets better quick,, they get u up n moving in a day or so.. i had l3,l4,l5 fused together and a plastic disc inserted between l4.l5.. i thought the pain was unbearable,,wen i woke from surgery,,,it was 10x worse,, i was up walking with a walker in 24-48 hours,,only 4 days in hospital..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2015)

Thats wild,, always seems like thoughs are the disc's that give everyone shit,,lol, mine are 2/3/4/5,, 4/5 its the herniated disc,,, good to know man, thanks for the heads up,,


----------



## Call_me Lj (Dec 12, 2015)

this is part of my first experimental attempt at hydroponic papaver somniferum.... the roots are looking so f'n good...most all of the root growth sticking out of the net cup has shown up in the last 4 or five days.... so far so good...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2016)

Well I'm at again but outside. I ordered dramaqueen seeds and got robbed. Well sort of, instead of dramaqueens I beleave these are izmhir Bush poppies. The ones I have In a pot have produced 5 to 10 blooms per plant. The problem is out of 2000 seeds popping I only got like 30 to come up in total.pitiful huh. Lol


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 1, 2016)

i had four indoora uner 12-12 but three died and the last one is bolting.... kinda goofy. i think the soil isn't draining like it should and since I'm under LEDs its taking upqards of two weeks between watering...... smh


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i had four indoora uner 12-12 but three died and the last one is bolting.... kinda goofy. i think the soil isn't draining like it should and since I'm under LEDs its taking upqards of two weeks between watering...... smh


Its a little different growing poppies then weed in side. When i first tried I started them under 24 on and about two weeks they started blooming and the plants were tiny. Lol. Trial and error. Best way to learn. Lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

Clipped 10 olive size pods with six inch stems. I chopped them up as small as possible and mixed some pickle juice in with a small amount of water. I let it steep for 15 minutes or so. Then I strained it through a paper towel. Result, this small cup of bitterness.lol. slightly kosher.I recommend slammin it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

Call_me Lj said:


> View attachment 3562547View attachment 3562551 View attachment 3562547 this is part of my first experimental attempt at hydroponic papaver somniferum.... the roots are looking so f'n good...most all of the root growth sticking out of the net cup has shown up in the last 4 or five days.... so far so good...


So how's the hydro poppy?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> i had four indoora uner 12-12 but three died and the last one is bolting.... kinda goofy. i think the soil isn't draining like it should and since I'm under LEDs its taking upqards of two weeks between watering...... smh


Poppies like fast draining soil. Try a real Sandy soil or mix in a bunch of perlite. I recommend sand


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 1, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Poppies like fast draining soil. Try a real Sandy soil or mix in a bunch of perlite. I recommend sand


damnit........ completely the problem. i remember thinking "and I'll add a little extra peat cuz im sure Itll help"

well...next time. table bouquets gonna be skimp af


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

These are gigatimums . I'm hoping they produce seeing how late in the season it is. Here's what I believe is a Bush poppy


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

My fertilizer factory.lmaoI've hav two americanas,two I forgot what they ares,and two bantams.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 1, 2016)

Well I'm starting more seeds. More Peshawar pursian whites. Laurens grape,Tasmanian,and a second try at Drama queens. I'm not sure about three of the four having enough time, but I know the Peshawar (var.album ) Persian whites will. They are fast and patently beautiful


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2016)

Damb afids. (I know, I'm sure u spelled it wrong.) they're fuckin with my New poppy buds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2016)

Last season I bought. India fringed poppy seeds, Tasmanian, pepper box. And wizard of Oz. From the white buffalo trading co. None of the seeds were viable. My women bought me Drama queens and Tasmanians ( two of my recent plantings ). Neither of the two packs popped and sprouted. So I asked her, did you get these from W.B.T.C. and she said yes. So I told her about last season.lol.
So to anyone who might stop by their site.BUYER BEWARE!!!!
But far as the other recent seeds
from another place( K.T.rose. ) all have sprouted. The Black peony, the Persian whites and Izmir Bush poppy. Damb near 100% germ and sprout rate..
On a different note, I built a 9 site N.F.T. system and as a test I'm going to run the Peshawar Persian whites . I've ran them on a flood drain system and they did well for me. I just had to tweek the light cycle abit. But I'm running this system outside. I'll have pics up tomorrow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2016)

Here's more good stuff


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2016)

The Bush poppies first pod, similar shape as the tazzi's but no where as big. As this one produces more pods they'll become round then the next are deformed.lolA shot at the third round of buds on the couple plants in the pot


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2016)

Here's a couple pics of the N.F.T. system before completing. I took these the othe day. I'll have completed shots of it tomorrow I'm useing my old med bottles (drilled out of course) as pots


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's the completed N.F.T 
This is the first N.F..T.system I've ever used or built


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 8, 2016)

Alright, I put Persian whites in 3 pots and two tomatoes and one train wreck clone. We'll see what happens eh!?poppies are pretty


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

I love how the bud shape on some plants look like the birth of a dragon lol. Here's a very crowded pot of papaver striatums the closes relative to papaver somniforum


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

A less crowded pot of striatum


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

I love how some plants look like the birth of the Dragon lolAnd the crowded pot of papaver striatums the closes relatives to somniforum.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks nice, especially the NFT system. you posted that last same set of photos, 5 minutes earlier, btw. when ya gonna divide the container up?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Looks nice, especially the NFT system. you posted that last same set of photos, 5 minutes earlier, btw. when ya gonna divide the container up?


It kickt me off the page when I posted it and went I made it back nothing was there so I tried It again.lol. f#$#ing phone.lmao.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been spooning out small clumps and replanting them


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2016)

and the replanting has worked? i thought they didn't transplant well, or at least mine didn't. i got seeds a while back from bouncing bear botanical. service and product was good


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 15, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> and the replanting has worked? i thought they didn't transplant well, or at least mine didn't. i got seeds a while back from bouncing bear botanical. service and product was good


The papaver striatum is more forgiving when transplanting sprouts in clumps .somniforum are abit more touchy but they to can be replanted


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 15, 2016)

B.b.b. does have nice stuff.check out KTrose on eBay excellent stuff there as well


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 15, 2016)

Left side in pic is the Persian white 
Right side laurans grape.Izmir poppies ГMy cacti two San Pedro's and a Peruvian torch


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2016)

this place has neat stuff too
http://sacredsucculents.com/


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 15, 2016)

I spelled papaver striatum wrong.lol it's papaver setigerum.... A subspecies of somniforum


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 15, 2016)

did you know Setigerum has 0.78% morphine and when crossed with somniforum, the f1s have 13.6% morphine.. I did not know this. . I was reading on this earlier on an article produced back in 1955


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 19, 2016)

Here's a couple blooms from the papaver Setigerum.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 19, 2016)

These guys will produce a lot of blooms per plant. I'm q-tipping some of the pollen from my white somniforum with these two just to see what variety I might get from the seeds


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 19, 2016)

It's a small one but I don't care. Just an experiment


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 19, 2016)

Peshawar var. Album. Persian whites getting bigger 
My oothers


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 20, 2016)

The more I look at the Setigerums the more I think the dangborg and Danish flag are hybrids of this sub.sp.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 21, 2016)

Fuck yeah!!! Some much needed rain.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 22, 2016)

Not the heat again. It was 92°f on the thermometer today and feeling like hell. Lol all week it's been way hot. 
Anyway things changed in the hydro, I have just tomatoes in it now. Lol it's for the best, I have enough plants to play with then adding utopian cohabitation of three different plant species in the same hydro( n.f.t.)to the plate.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 25, 2016)

Izmir Bush poppies,, They love the heat, all of the others hate it and are wilting in the direct Sun, but perk up once back in the shade


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm curious about these. They were in a hummingbird and butterfly seed mix


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2016)

Found out what poppy was growing with the wild flowers(Hummingbird & butterfly mix)it's a pink peony poppy


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2016)

Izmir Bush poppies

Laurans grape is the full side Persian whites on the barren side


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 13, 2016)

My camera was foggy, sorry about that.these are a mix of my old seeds not real sure what they are. They could be Gig's or tazzies or hens and chicks or Turkish giants. 
 Izmir Bush poppy. The little pots are the Peshawar. Planting the pots has helped them stay cooler and some are rooting into the ground and starting to take off


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 13, 2016)

Laurans grape I think lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 14, 2016)

Black peonies


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 14, 2016)

Laurans grape and Persian whites They're not liking the heat.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2016)

Oregon Grower said:


> Sketchy. Your not supposed to tell people about that......


Your comment kind of smells funny!! Almost like bacon, possibly ham!? A pork product of some kind


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2016)

Oregon Grower said:


> No snitching applies to you snitching on your self as Well.


Relax man/woman! I see your a noob and was teasing you. 
I think you should defiantly look around more before making comments on people's threads. Its comments like that , that will make you an easy target to the trolls. I suggest you should go to toke' n' talk an voice your opinion on what bothers you about this site


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2016)

Oregon Grower said:


> Medicinal or not


I called you a noob because you just joined R.I.U. in July. Yes it's medicinal. I'm not incriminating myself because of freedom of speech and expression. its for entertainment and educational perpuses only. So please don't try this at home


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 25, 2016)

Like I said mam, go look around more and read others post. There's far worse things then growing poppies. If you don't like what I'm saying/ doing there's a report button go ahead and hit it.
Born in 1993 eh! Still a puppy I see.. Lmao


----------



## rob333 (Aug 25, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3736308 Here's a couple blooms from the papaver Setigerum. View attachment 3736307


there a norman breed of poppy drink to much of that shit will send straight into convulsions kick kick grunt ya dead


----------



## rob333 (Aug 25, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Like I said mam, go look around more and read others post. There's far worse things then growing poppies. If you don't like what I'm saying/ doing there's a report button go ahead and hit it.
> Born in 1993 eh! Still a puppy I see.. Lmao


i have been growing poppys longer then some people have been able to walk there a tek to it find my threads on poppys and read up abit not any old poppy seed can be thrown into the ground and grown all the red and any pinks are pretty much usless in fact of getting high all it will do is make u feel sick and cloudy you will be looking for a persian white breed and the tassie breeds are not red don't no who told u that and also no tassi poppy is used for seeds its all pharm poppy's mostlie thebain breed which will bleed a pink u drink a batch of that u will see hell on earth as i once did and it was hell it took me a few years of getting the right breed now i just seed em and regrow but be carefull man alot of people have kicked the bucket just cause they grew some poppys


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i have been growing poppys longer then some people have been able to walk there a tek to it find my threads on poppys and read up abit not any old poppy seed can be thrown into the ground and grown all the red and any pinks are pretty much usless in fact of getting high all it will do is make u feel sick and cloudy you will be looking for a persian white breed and the tassie breeds are not red don't no who told u that and also no tassi poppy is used for seeds its all pharm poppy's mostlie thebain breed which will bleed a pink u drink a batch of that u will see hell on earth as i once did and it was hell it took me a few years of getting the right breed now i just seed em and regrow but be carefull man alot of people have kicked the bucket just cause they grew some poppys


The high thebaine tazzies are only in test fields and are not pink when they bleed. They bleed yellow or yellow orange. And the likelihood of someone growing them privately is bullshit. One of the farmers at Tasmanian alcholoids said they bleed pink to red but that's wrong. Top1 or Norman. Bleeds yellow. In truth most somniforum bleed off white to a pinkish color and if fertilized frequently almost always bleed pink


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i have been growing poppys longer then some people have been able to walk there a tek to it find my threads on poppys and read up abit not any old poppy seed can be thrown into the ground and grown all the red and any pinks are pretty much usless in fact of getting high all it will do is make u feel sick and cloudy you will be looking for a persian white breed and the tassie breeds are not red don't no who told u that and also no tassi poppy is used for seeds its all pharm poppy's mostlie thebain breed which will bleed a pink u drink a batch of that u will see hell on earth as i once did and it was hell it took me a few years of getting the right breed now i just seed em and regrow but be carefull man alot of people have kicked the bucket just cause they grew some poppys


Where did I say tazzies are red?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2016)

rob333 said:


> there a norman breed of poppy drink to much of that shit will send straight into convulsions kick kick grunt ya dead


Yeah no morphine aka Norman. But there's only small testing fields highly unlikely that anyone would get these privately. I've been growing somniforum for years myself. But I also as of lately been trying to cross breed with Setigerums. Which is my first year ever growing these.. I've done my home work but feel free to grade my paper.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 26, 2016)

The Norman poppy
Starts out white then oxidizes yellow or orange


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2016)

Still growing but no showing. Might have to put my yard light over them to finish "m" up. lol.


----------



## Addonexus (Aug 29, 2016)

Interesting stuff, btw your signature "your smart", is actually "you're smart". Wouldn't want anyone thinking you are a complete idiot or uneducated for not knowing the difference. Ones possessive and the other is a contraction of you and are.


----------



## Addonexus (Aug 29, 2016)

Question, looking at your earlier posts on page one or two, I see some of poppy's have kind of a "claw" going on, like a nitrogen deficiency. Do they generally claw up like that or did you over feed them? I know nothing about poppy's, just curious.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2016)

Addonexus said:


> Question, looking at your earlier posts on page one or two, I see some of poppy's have kind of a "claw" going on, like a nitrogen deficiency. Do they generally claw up like that or did you over feed them? I know nothing about poppy's, just curious.


I think it's because they were grown under four c.f.l.'s and the stretching May have cause the claw look . 
That was my first attempt at indoor poppy grow'n...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 29, 2016)

Addonexus said:


> Interesting stuff, btw your signature "your smart", is actually "you're smart". Wouldn't want anyone thinking you are a complete idiot or uneducated for not knowing the difference. Ones possessive and the other is a contraction of you and are.


Your scary. Lol I'm like the 13th message in 3 years. Lmao


----------



## Addonexus (Aug 29, 2016)

LOL, I like to observe. No, but in reality I've only ever used this site for simple references and I took a break from growing. I may open a thread on here in the coming weeks though. Thanks for reminding me LOL.

How many varieties of poppy's do you have currently and which is your favorite?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2016)

Addonexus said:


> LOL, I like to observe. No, but in reality I've only ever used this site for simple references and I took a break from growing. I may open a thread on here in the coming weeks though. Thanks for reminding me LOL.
> 
> How many varieties of poppy's do you have currently and which is your favorite?


I currently have ( most not in ground) lilac, lilac pom pom, black peony, Izmir Bush poppy, Tasmanians, swans down, hens & chicks, Persian blue, Peshawar Persian white,( var.Album.) Persian whites ( big ones) Gigatimums, Danish flag, Afghan ( pink one) and last but not least Zahir. I guess my favorite ones would be all of them that bloom. Lol I've grown about all veriaties of somniforum But I'm currently growing Setigerums as well ( not to be confused with somniforum) but they are mixed variation of color,


----------



## Addonexus (Aug 30, 2016)

Poppy GURU anybody?


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2016)

Some recent packs I got . one variaty pack


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2016)

Guru. Lol. Not me, I'm just a plant and flower lover.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2016)

(Soapbox time) for all the tards that keep misinterpreting my thread, I don't condone opiate/drug abuse. I'm a grower of medicinal plant's I don't feel ( for example) that a pill developed for the treatment of arthritis but the side effects can cause internal bleeding and several types of cancer . this is true for several other drugs the government and big pharama spoon feed down the uneducateds throats so if you want to call me a drug addict fine.. I'm probably gonna out live joesmoe that has a medicine cabinet full of poison . big pharmaceutical company's And the government are snake oil salesman.
So I make tea when my back is killing me. So fucking what. Indite me arrest me, what ever , I'm not going to be another FUCK under a corrupt money power hungry governments thumb. All I'm doing is making simple bits of knowledge known . fucking sue me.. P.s. the creator/creators gave us plants not pills . knowledge is power and big brother wants idiots


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 30, 2016)

Being in a black pot and being blazed by the sun really stressed these out . but small flowers are cool.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2016)

Bought these under the name drama queen. These are not drama queen thanks white buffalo trading for the Persian var.Album


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3770754 Bought these under the name drama queen. These are not drama queen thanks white buffalo trading for the Persian var.Album


they do seem a little flat... did you buy them from @Mellowman2112 ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> they do seem a little flat... did you buy them from @Mellowman2112 ?


Not sure if that's a joke but no. I got them from the white buffalo trading company's website..well my women did.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Not sure if that's a joke but no. I got them white buffalo trading company's website..well my women did.


otherwise known as 'fields for flantlands seed repository'?

lol, check @Mellowman2112 out in the flatlander's thread...

http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-348#post-12921249


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2016)

Correction the seeds are black so it's not a Persian


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2016)

@cat of curiosity 
Thank you. Much appreciation 
I'll give'er a look


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## rob333 (Sep 5, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah no morphine aka Norman. But there's only small testing fields highly unlikely that anyone would get these privately. I've been growing somniforum for years myself. But I also as of lately been trying to cross breed with Setigerums. Which is my first year ever growing these.. I've done my home work but feel free to grade my paper.


i have full tazzi breed poppies also afgan ill post some pics for u later in the day as u are in luck cause its frosty blue lanceing day today so ill show off some of latex


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 5, 2016)

Definitely not drama queen.q


rob333 said:


> i have full tazzi breed poppies also afgan ill post some pics for u later in the day as u are in luck cause its frosty blue lanceing day today so ill show off some of latex


Love to see some pix. This was a bad year here, with the heat in the 90's+. No ideal for growing A one's. Don't let the pics of mine full ya. I'm a seasoned grower and have had beautiful poppy flower beds. The last two years was the first two seasons that I was able to grow them again (four year break) ..
I was locked up..
I've been trying different venders and seein who's cool or just a total ripoff ... Luckily my LOVED ones have been growing my giant turks, Tasmanians (tazzies), hens'n'chicks and my Gigatimums/Gigantinums. And my Zahir (Fucking awesome color)..
I'm fortunate and blessed with plant and flower freaks for family.
So I think I'm going to snag a few pods from Mom's and throw a few seeds in a pot a give'r another go at a H.I.D. indoor poppy grow and enjoy some late blooms when falls all gloomy. Well at least I'll try anyway.lol it's amazing how any bright cool flower can brighten the mind. Even some of the biggest asshole's
Trust me on this, every prison that I went to had nothing but bright eye grabbing/pleasing flowers everywhere, including the small and big yards.( Not coincidence,,)
Thanks psychology! Lol..totally gay the place up even more..lmao
Oh yeah. The seeds my peep"s are/were growing of mine were from pods I bought in 08' and are legit, the Zahir I got from KT botanicals before they got popped..I'm not sure if their still around. And if so...! FUCK u Tyler....


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 5, 2016)

They're small and weak and I'm rocking them out with my cock out


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep they look kinda pale and crowed in that container. Are you gonna be able to harvest seeds from any of the poppies? I've just been cleaning and saving pepper and tomato seeds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yep they look kinda pale and crowed in that container. Are you gonna be able to harvest seeds from any of the poppies? I've just been cleaning and saving pepper and tomato seeds.


I may save seed from them just to see what they can do giving proper planting instead of a pot sitting in the blazing sun all day.. I didn't care about these much . I was just doing germination tests between three venders. This half of this pot germinated, yay lol..
Like I said in that sorta long winded post at Rob. I'm snaggin some pods from the Mom for next year along with New stuff from liget venders to mix it up..
The last two weeks I've been slowly working on next years beds(amended) all over the yard that I feel has the right amount of shade during the hottest part of the day.. If I'm blest I'll be posting fucking awesome pics of different poppies. Thiebane ones or not.. Preferably not..lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2016)

At some point maybe u or rob can explain what kind of tea preparations you've tried. I follow what you're saying about germ tests and sample grows from new breeders/varieties etc


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> At some point maybe u or rob can explain what kind of tea preparations you've tried. I follow what you're saying about germ tests and sample grows from new breeders/varieties etc


Swapping tea recipes? Perhaps maybe..lol..
Rob I think miss read my journal or something..I'm not afraid of showing off hits or misses, it's a journal. I like input from others, that's fine but don't come on here troll sounding blabbing about thoughs are Norman poppies and high thiebane yahda yahda and be quoting those are not tazzies, tazzies are not red those are hight thiebane..lol it was a picture of one of my Setigerums and if you have grown somniforum you would be able to see by the leaves and stems it wasn't somniforum. Setigerum , the ones I have , have a lot of hair and more of a sharper serrated leaf instead of a lobe looking serrated leaf and bald stem . well there is some hair just below the bud
.. I don't know. He made me scratch my head..is he an asshole or for real? Or just fucking with me ..lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 6, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> .. I don't know. He made me scratch my head..is he an asshole or for real? Or just fucking with me ..lol.


rob can be a dandy, he's ok and has some knowledege. you guys shld share ideas since ya both know something.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe I'll give his stuff a look
I just discredited him and proseved him as a troll spouting off trying to be smart sounding... How ever the thiebane warning was nice.. Its something I didn't bring up because it's mainly a grow journal. And not 101 uses of poppies..lol. BUT!!! There is inexperienced poppy lovers who are unaware of thiebane and effects and I should of covered a little bit on the subject..


----------



## rob333 (Sep 6, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3774036They're small and weak and I'm rocking them out with my cock out


when i mean i grow poppies i grow poppies these are all persian white from a source who went for a trip to india started off with 5 seeds


----------



## rob333 (Sep 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> rob can be a dandy, he's ok and has some knowledege. you guys shld share ideas since ya both know something.


depends mr man on a cloud what we want to do with them in senses of do we want to drink the tea ? or we can refine it down to some flake or we can tar it up but sure i can give u a tea recipe


----------



## rob333 (Sep 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> rob can be a dandy, he's ok and has some knowledege. you guys shld share ideas since ya both know something.


i have 3 diff recipes one that will hit u quick and hard one that will tend to hang around all day or the one im on atm the glowing stoned i call it it hits u hardish but i glow all day if i move to much i may feel a bit sick but i love glowing cruzing doing things @farmerfischer i come across as an asshole bro but once u get to no me im a pretty cool dude i also did 12 and a half for a few things i would rather not get into


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i have 3 diff recipes one that will hit u quick and hard one that will tend to hang around all day or the one im on atm the glowing stoned i call it it hits u hardish but i glow all day if i move to much i may feel a bit sick but i love glowing cruzing doing things @farmerfischer i come across as an asshole bro but once u get to no me im a pretty cool dude i also did 12 and a half for a few things i would rather not get into


 I hear ya man. Float me some seeds lol.. The past couple years it seems like bullshit on the net for quality seed.. I see Izmir farms is gone and a ton of venders are stamping the name on seed packs just to sell them. Fucking lame. Izmir farms was ridiculously priced but for a good reason..


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> otherwise known as 'fields for flantlands seed repository'?
> 
> lol, check @Mellowman2112 out in the flatlander's thread...
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-348#post-12921249


I just checked out that thread and all I can say is WHAT THE FUCK!!! He needs his own site..lol. Lot of funny shit though..had me laughing..I guess gravity pushed the world flat..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I just checked out that thread and all I can say is WHAT THE FUCK!!! He needs his own site..lol. Lot of funny shit though..had me laughing..I guess gravity pushed the world flat..


according to @Mellowman2112 that's not possible, as gravity doesn't exist.

he thinks the only reason he doesn't float is because he's fat and 'too heavy'... cuz you know, gravity has NOTHING to do with that kind of stuff... and doesn't exist...

i think we should stop calling these people flatlanders and start calling them flat IQ'rs...


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> according to @Mellowman2112 that's not possible, as gravity doesn't exist.
> 
> he thinks the only reason he doesn't float is because he's fat and 'too heavy'... cuz you know, gravity has NOTHING to do with that kind of stuff... and doesn't exist...
> 
> i think we should stop calling these people flatlanders and start calling them flat IQ'rs...


I feel like I have a flat IQ after reading just 45% of his nonsense.lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I feel like I have a flat IQ after reading just 45% of his nonsense.lol


his posts have been known to kill brain cells...


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> his posts have been known to kill brain cells...


Yeah people that believe that kind of shit gotta be running on at least 2 cells
Anymore then that and you can't join the club


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah people that believe that kind of shit gotta be running on at least 2 cells


reminds me of a honda civic two cogs out of time... it functions, but not very well...


----------



## rob333 (Sep 7, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I hear ya man. Float me some seeds lol.. The past couple years it seems like bullshit on the net for quality seed.. I see Izmir farms is gone and a ton of venders are stamping the name on seed packs just to sell them. Fucking lame. Izmir farms was ridiculously priced but for a good reason..


to be honest man my mate has just got a very nice breed just from a food barn shit u not in the spice section after reading the bottle they were imported from asian he thought what the hell chucked em in off the went now the latex from him is just magic little stronger then mine but not as long lasting mine stinks like flowers were his smells like more burnt plastic but u can really feel it in the arms when eating or smoking he collects the latex adds cornwells white vinagar no water 50/50 latex vinagar then heats it ever so lightley on a fllame turns it into like a black tar he will mix it with water and fliter with cigarete tips and iv that shit it must convert it into something not herion like many posts say but it rocks him like megga chucks for 2-4 hours straight then he glows for about 5 but fuck that now way im shuving plant matter into my bodie but he has been doing it for 7 years and he looks cleaner then most herion junkies and he works and he keeps jimself going so what ever floats ya boat russian from the commie years so he said that all they had for herion in russia for 9 years


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 7, 2016)

You think someone can develop a habit just from occasional tea?


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You think someone can develop a habit just from occasional tea?


Yeah u can. BUT!!!! "heavy users of "say MORPHINE &OR HEROIN (di.act.) " it ain't shit, just to curvwithdrawl.. 7 year's of sorta being drug free. It's a good go to for pain then pills or H. now it's cool with control, which is a discipline to maintain.. But with 25 over your head it's not..( walk a foot in my shoes)


----------



## rob333 (Sep 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You think someone can develop a habit just from occasional tea?


yea man i have seen people crash pretty hard on tea's be4 depends on how long u abuse it like any drug


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

yeah certainly has its double edge potentially. may be best to focus on gardening of flowers for flowers sake maybe blue moon a bevy nao n then.


----------



## rob333 (Sep 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> yeah certainly has its double edge potentially. may be best to focus on gardening of flowers for flowers sake maybe blue moon a bevy nao n then.


if u take it easy man have a tea and skip a day or two u can go on for months without addiction


----------



## Keighan (Sep 17, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> One of the reasons I grow them is to cut ties with the governments pharmaceutical companys. Every year that I have a chance I grow a full medicinal garden along with my vegi's. theirs a wide veriaty of plants that treat certain ailments and everyone should grow them.


Yes..just fucking yes..


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a few tips for ya

- Be carefull with some of the smaller seed vendors who specialize in poppy seeds like the izmir and such. Izmir has ben out of business for some time (I think 2013) (Wayback machine Izmir-- http://web.archive.org/web/20010803042344/http://www.izmirpoppy.com/index.html ) . And some of the biggest growers how sell his genetics have shitty seed breeding practices, and their stuff suffers from Inbreeding depression, genetic drift and even some cross polination. Off coarse thats not everyone thow.

Great reading hear --- http://bookzz.org/
-Poppy the genius papaver Medicinal and Aromatic Plants—Industrial Profiles
-Opium made eazy. despite the name the book is actually good, theirs a great perspective on its history, and legality/illegality 
-Hydroponic herion.
-The birth of heroin and the demoralization of the dope fiend.
-Addicts who survived a oral history of narcotics use in america before 1965
-Dark Paradise a history of dope in america.
-The historical shift in the perception of opiates from medicine to social menace.
-Scientific opinion on the risks for public health related to the presence of alkaloids in poppy seeds

The UNODC, The one about artifical lighting was already posted but their are so many more, their are 6 documents documenting the local groath of poppy in forien countrys , USSR, Turkey, Hungry, India,ect. Their are also documents about scientific experiments with fertilizers, spacing, and all kinds of other stuff. 
-UNODC Archive, --- http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/
-UNODC the supression of cultivation in the US (great article dealing with legal aspects) --- http://www.unodc.org/unodc/en/data-and-analysis/bulletin/bulletin_1950-01-01_3_page003.html

Some other intersting reading 
-Detailed history of opium with photo's --- http://www.cinarc.org/Opium.html#anchor_213
-Ghazipur opium facto*ry --- http://www.goaf.gov.in/feedback.html (I dont know how to turn the large print/highlights off) Sorry*


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2016)

- Tasmania alkaloids --- http://www.tasalk.com.au/
-Washington state university the culinary poppy --- http://agsyst.wsu.edu/CulinaryPoppy.html
-opium museum --- http://www.opiummuseum.com/index.pl?introduction
-poppy agriculture in turkey past to present --- http://www.researchgate.net/publication/264544660_Poppy_Agriculture_In_Turkey_from_Past_to_Present
-19th century america - a dope fiends paradise --- http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/Library/studies/cu/cu1.html
* Nineteenth-century America - a "dope fiend's paradise"*
*-
Noscapine = Cancer Suppressant? --- https://logicalgardener.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=149

(Dam highlights) Sorry
*


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2016)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> - Tasmania alkaloids --- http://www.tasalk.com.au/
> -Washington state university the culinary poppy --- http://agsyst.wsu.edu/CulinaryPoppy.html
> -opium museum --- http://www.opiummuseum.com/index.pl?introduction
> -poppy agriculture in turkey past to present --- http://www.researchgate.net/publication/264544660_Poppy_Agriculture_In_Turkey_from_Past_to_Present
> ...


Thanks for the links Roosterman


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2017)

Boredom is in full swing this winter so I'm at it again.. 
I planted a few poppy seeds awhile back. I got tazzies, pepperbox, hens & chicks going.. The Peshawar Persian whites ( var. Album) didn't come up which is a bummer.. 
So far I have four small pots and a planter box ( windowsill flower pot) of small seedlings.. I'm trying a couple different lights on them.. Right now I have one small pot growing under a 125 cfl blue. Set at 18/6 the rest are under h.p.s. 600 watt running on a 9/15 schedule..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 2, 2017)

following...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2017)

View attachment 3866604


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2017)

Not much to look at.. Won't be long though..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to try my luck again at the Peshawar (var. Album)Persian whites. This poppy strain does well in heat . unlike most other somniferum.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 10, 2017)

These guys are under 600 watt mh. And getting some overlap light from the h.p.s. 600. So they appear yellowish.. 
Some far there growing still. Oh and that's a garlic plant in the middle of the seedlings.. The baby's under the h.p.s. are actually doing better then the baby's under the m.h. and c.f.l.( mixed )Sorry about the lights but this is to show spectrum effects. The seedlings are smaller but growing more normal. Thicker leaves and less stretch with h.p.s. . the current light schedule is 9.25/14.75 they're currently sharing my medical cannabis room. But will probably be moved soon . the seedlings under the m.h. I'll be thinning out again . maybe today.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 10, 2017)

All the Persian whites ( Peshawar) are all duds so far.. I'm kinda bummed out over that. They are one of my fav's.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 10, 2017)

Better shot of the seedlings


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2017)

Getting bigger


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2017)

@BarnBuster .. Thanks


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> @BarnBuster .. Thanks


{{sighs}}, the only time I tried poppies was outside about 6 years ago. ended up with a golf ball size of latex. It sure was nice....zzzzzzz.. Every time I see one of your posts, it makes me say "this is the year" 

_PS: they don't know what they're missin'_


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I'm happy today..lol two Persian whites var.Album Peshawar have sprouted. ( sorry bad pic)
The tazzies' pepper box and lilac pompoms are doing good there's even some seeds are still popping.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 19, 2017)

Got some thinning out to do.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 19, 2017)

My girl picked up some poppy seeds from the grocery store I grew McCormick poppies from seed before so I thought I would try these out..
So I took a pinch out and sprinkled them on to a damp paper towel and plate and put them in the fridge for five day's, at which point some of the seeds started popping.
So carefully shook the seeds off the towel and into a six inch pot.
Today I have sprouts..
Curious to see what kinds are in this bottle.
The bottle of seeds looks like a blend of white, Brown, grey and blue seeds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2017)

I thinned out a few two days ago.
Broke my heart pulling perfectly healthy plants.I'm trying to keep these alive . one looks like it may come back.vv


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2017)

Lol. If you scroll fast it looks like time lapse..These ones have been doing good so I decided to put the other couple small pots in here as well.( the cfl ones)


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 2, 2017)

Switched the lights from 9.5 hours on, to 10.5 on. Over the next week in going to slowly switch to 12/12 for a few weeks to see if they bolt. If not I'll switch over to 16/8


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 2, 2017)

My one and only Peshawar ( Persian white)


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 5, 2017)

Left to right.. Tazzies, gigantimums, hens & chicks, pepper box and I think pink peony.These are pepper box. ^^^
  The three green square pots are all tazzies.  
And these are the spice rack seeds .. Great value brand


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 24, 2017)

Well. The poppies are getting bigger, the tazzies are setting buds and getting ready the bolt and hook.

On a different note. I recently bought two jars of spice rack poppy seeds. One bottle of McCormick gourmet organic seed and one bottle of McCormick classic poppy seeds.. They both germinated . 
Going sprinkle around outside in random spots and leave them and see what happens.


----------



## iHearAll (Feb 24, 2017)

are your poppies flowing? mine are still just leafy. the weathers been a bit wet and theyre in pots so one isnt doing so hot. It looks like the soil gnats have grown a liking to the dirt. they are really a nice plant to observe, i would like to try long term vegging a plant indoors. Is it true that they veg in shorter days and flower in longer?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 25, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> are your poppies flowing? mine are still just leafy. the weathers been a bit wet and theyre in pots so one isnt doing so hot. It looks like the soil gnats have grown a liking to the dirt. they are really a nice plant to observe, i would like to try long term vegging a plant indoors. Is it true that they veg in shorter days and flower in longer?


 my tazzies are budding. No flowers yet , but getting there.
And yes that's correct, they like short days for vegging and long days for flower.. I wish pics were up


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 25, 2017)

I would love to see your mens picters of your poppies if these dam picters would show.ky


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 25, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> No offense takin man, it all good.


 It would take 20 plants (+) for a few hits !( if lucky) @were they grow them they grow 100,000 (+) of plants at one time


----------



## cindysid (Feb 25, 2017)

I've just started poppies for the first time myself. I have them growing under a small T5 since they are just germinating. They are under 24 hrs light right now. I was planning on putting them in my flower room under 12/12 when they get big enough to control their moisture level, but I guess I need to put them on 12/12 now. Good to know.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 25, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I've just started poppies for the first time myself. I have them growing under a small T5 since they are just germinating. They are under 24 hrs light right now. I was planning on putting them in my flower room under 12/12 when they get big enough to control their moisture level, but I guess I need to put them on 12/12 now. Good to know.


keep informed - don't know if you need 12/12 cycle flower light - 18/6 and veg light (they have their own time clock - think about it they grow in the spring were days are long


----------



## cindysid (Feb 26, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> keep informed - don't know if you need 12/12 cycle flower light - 18/6 and veg light (they have their own time clock - think about it they grow in the spring were days are long


Now I'm a little confused. I will have to do more research. I am also attempting to grow a couple of coca plants. They seem too yellow and I can't figure out why. Can't find much info on coca culture online. If anyone has experience, please pm me.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Now I'm a little confused. I will have to do more research. I am also attempting to grow a couple of coca plants. They seem too yellow and I can't figure out why. Can't find much info on coca culture online. If anyone has experience, please pm me.


12/12 is early spring ,,raise your time in increments until you reach 16/8 . which is like early mid summer to the plant. This is the time they bloom... I've been growing poppies outside for year's. This is like my fourth go at indoor poppies..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 26, 2017)

Poppies are photosensitive. They're not auto.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a shot of my poppies. The ones one the right side of the pot( taller ones) are tazzies and pepper box. The left side are hens and chicks and pompom peony. The lights are on 14.5/ 9.5 . the tazzies are setting buds. Soon they'll bolt and hook then bloom. About a week and a half they'll be blooming.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 26, 2017)

The tazzies and pepper box are 12" from the soil.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 26, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> keep informed - don't know if you need 12/12 cycle flower light - 18/6 and veg light (they have their own time clock - think about it they grow in the spring were days are long


they look very delicate but they are not - just remember laws are very hard on poppy cultivation - Be careful !! coco seeds - bet them were hard to obtain ?


----------



## cindysid (Feb 26, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> they look very delicate but they are not - just remember laws are very hard on poppy cultivation - Be careful !! coco seeds - bet them were hard to obtain ?


I was lucky enough to be gifted by a friend, but alas he knows no more than I do! I got them to germinate, but they don't look very healthy.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I was lucky enough to be gifted by a friend, but alas he knows no more than I do! I got them to germinate, but they don't look very healthy.


Must say that poppy cultivation isn't worth the effort and and penetialies one can get -


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> Must say that poppy cultivation isn't worth the effort and and penetialies one can get -


Thanks for the heads up . officer! Lol!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2017)

@harris hawk I don't collect the opium off the pods. I clip the pods off and I grind them and make a glass of tea ( for sever back pain) I only use like four or five large pods per cup.. I don't sell them or share.. I'm not making morphine hcl. Or diacital morphine( heroin) so I don't need huge plots of poppies.. 
I enjoy the beauty of the different flowers and plants . the dried pods are great for my women's crafts, and I get the acational tea for pain relief.. I don't condon braking the law, however I don't like to take pharmaceuticals so I use what mother nature provided us and not the MAN.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 27, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> @harris hawk I don't collect the opium off the pods. I clip the pods off and I grind them and make a glass of tea ( for sever back pain) I only use like four or five large pods per cup.. I don't sell them or share.. I'm not making morphine hcl. Or diacital morphine( heroin) so I don't need huge plots of poppies..
> I enjoy the beauty of the different flowers and plants . the dried pods are great for my women's crafts, and I get the acational tea for pain relief.. I don't condon braking the law, however I don't like to take pharmaceuticals so I use what mother nature provided us and not the MAN.


 I agree it's a beautiful plant !!!


----------



## iHearAll (Feb 27, 2017)

i dry the pods and jar them. Then give them away a rustic looking shelf items. So, art. I have tried poppy tea and i gave me nightmares. anyway, these are growing now.


----------



## cindysid (Feb 27, 2017)

I grow a lot of medicinal plants, some of which aren't legal, cacti, kratom, and the like. I use cannabis daily, have rarely used the kratom, and have never tried the cacti. I just enjoy growing them,...forbidden fruit perhaps! My poppies are up and I tried transplanting a few. They seem to be ok. Time will tell. I've never been much into opiates, pharmaceutical or otherwise, but such beautiful flowers!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 27, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> i dry the pods and jar them. Then give them away a rustic looking shelf items. So, art. I have tried poppy tea and i gave me nightmares. anyway, these are growing now.
> View attachment 3896335 View attachment 3896337


They look nice.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2017)

Peshawar.. Var.Album.
More tazzies


----------



## cindysid (Feb 28, 2017)

How big does the final pot need to be for the best growth and bloom? Would 1 gallon (6.5") be big enough, or should I go for something more shallow? I have the long planters like you have, just not sure if I have room in the grow room.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2017)

cindysid said:


> How big does the final pot need to be for the best growth and bloom? Would 1 gallon (6.5") be big enough, or should I go for something more shallow? I have the long planters like you have, just not sure if I have room in the grow room.


Poppies roots go deep so any deep planter will work.. The 1 gallon is fine for one or two plants.. Poppies like competition so I would leave a couple in there.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 28, 2017)

There starting to peek out.


----------



## cindysid (Feb 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Poppies roots go deep so any deep planter will work.. The 1 gallon is fine for one or two plants.. Poppies like competition so I would leave a couple in there.


Good to know! I had been thinning one to a pot...oops! I have plenty of seeds though, so no worries!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 3, 2017)

Starting to hook


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 3, 2017)

So far eleven are budding ( tazzies)
The others seemed to have stalled 
I feed them some O.G. 
Veganic special sauce. Its a microbial tea and inoculant.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2017)

And the hooking begins, these plants will grow another foot before bloomin.


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thats cool farmer, rhought about doing that too ! In fact im going to this year!


----------



## Maman123 (Mar 4, 2017)

nomofatum said:


> Morphine and Codine from the pods. Any other use? I have the seeds as part of my SHTF med garden kit to grow for barter/emergency use if SHTF ever happens.


Shtf? Good stuff . Always willing to learn and share knowlegde


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 4, 2017)

harris hawk said:


> Must say that poppy cultivation isn't worth the effort and and penetialies one can get -


Not illegal to grow poppy only to process it


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> Not illegal to grow poppy only to process it


fwiw, per 21USC§812, everything except the seeds of Pap. Som. is considered illegal by the "G"


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> fwiw, per 21USC§812, everything except the seeds of Pap. Som. is considered illegal by the "G"


I was under the impression that you can grow poppy just not process it. I have never attempted or thought about it until this site


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I was under the impression that you can grow poppy just not process it. I have never attempted or thought about it until this site


yeah, technically, plant parts are illegal but the possibility of LE even recognizing the plant for what it is (unless maybe the pods have been scored) is low.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> yeah, technically, plant parts are illegal but the possibility of LE even recognizing the plant for what it is (unless maybe the pods have been scored) is low.


Unless they are in a closet in your house that may rise suspicion.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 5, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> Unless they are in a closet in your house that may rise suspicion.


What are you saying? Lol I also have garden beans and an a avocado in my closet.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 5, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> Shtf? Good stuff . Always willing to learn and share knowlegde


Shit hits the fan.. 
How's it going maman123 ? You made it back


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> What ate saying? Lol I also have garden beans and an a avocado in my closet.


Just,saying if someone untrusted LE they may try to find out look up what they are


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> Unless they are in a closet in your house that may rise suspicion.


Sorry this comment is still bugging me..how the fuck can anything raise suspicion of my closet? Lol. My medical cannabis is legal and far as poppies go, they are ornamental.. What's in your closet ? Hmmmm? If you say clothes I'll be really suspicious.. Just saying.lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2017)

Might have a couple blooms tomorrow


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Sorry this comment is still bugging me..how the fuck can anything raise suspicion of my closet? Lol. My medical cannabis is legal and far as poppies go, they are ornamental.. What's in your closet ? Hmmmm? If you say clothes I'll be really suspicious.. Just saying.lol


I made the comment because you mentioned no one would know what they were and i was saying of they LE ever came across a closet full of flowers they may do a little research. Assuming most people don't grow ornimental flowers in a closet is all.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I made the comment because you mentioned no one would know what they were and i was saying of they LE ever came across a closet full of flowers they may do a little research. Assuming most people don't grow ornimental flowers in a closet is all.


I was teasing you bro. I understand what your saying. But for future reference, unless you enjoy being called a cop don't go saying things such as you previously stated earlier.. I didn't take any offence in the earlier post I'm just saying people may get the wrong impression .. That's all.. 
If you are interested in growing these I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 6, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about growing them. Most seed companies sell papaver somniferum seeds. Bread poppy. Opium poppy. The same thing.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I was teasing you bro. I understand what your saying. But for future reference, unless you enjoy being called a cop don't go saying things such as you previously stated earlier.. I didn't take any offence in the earlier post I'm just saying people may get the wrong impression .. That's all..
> If you are interested in growing these I'll help as much as I can.


I am intrested are they hard to grow. Not a cop here for sure


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I am intrested are they hard to grow. Not a cop here for sure


They can be a pain in the ass some times but no, not at all.. Nice plants you got there..


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> They can be a pain in the ass some times but no, not at all.. Nice plants you got there..


I just researched the legality of it only one type of poppy is illegal to grow. But all in all mostly legal and people grow them all over. Many contain opium but one is the highest concentration and that one is the only illegal one. Thanks on the plants just my little hobby to supply myself and my wife.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I just researched the legality of it only one type of poppy is illegal to grow. But all in all mostly legal and people grow them all over. Many contain opium but one is the highest concentration and that one is the only illegal one. Thanks on the plants just my little hobby to supply myself and my wife.


Correct.!! The somniferum.. The hybrids and subs are exempt from the laws.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 7, 2017)

So far they are pepper box blooming or I labeled the pink tazzies wrong.lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2017)

Pretty!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 8, 2017)

After looking through my seeds last night. I'm believing I labeled last years Izmir Bush poppy seed as pink tazzies and the tazzies are labeled Bush poppy.. Won't know for certain until I grow them out later this year.. Or they are in fact pepperbox


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 8, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> After looking through my seeds last night. I'm believing I labeled last years Izmir Bush poppy seed as pink tazzies and the tazzies are labeled Bush poppy.. Won't know for certain until I grow them out later this year.. Or they are in fact pepperbox


They are pretty


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2017)

The way you check and watch for readiness on the seed pods. 
There are two way to see when they're ripe..
1: Crown. The thing on the top. Notice how they point down. This Will straighten, then turn pointing up like a crown.In this pic. Vvvv the crown is straight. This pod is two days older then the first pic.. In a few days I'll show y'all the crown..
 
2: the second way is to look at the base of the pod were it connects to the node.( the knuckle looking thing under the pod) the pod side of the node will make a light brown grayish ring..
Even pod color can be an indicator of readiness..


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> The way you check and watch for readiness on the seed pods.
> There are two way to see when they're ripe..
> 1: Crown. The thing on the top. Notice how they point down. This Will straighten, then turn pointing up like a crown.View attachment 3903072In this pic. Vvvv the crown is straight. This pod is two days older then the first pic.. In a few days I'll show y'all the crown..
> View attachment 3903087
> ...


Nice how old is that


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> Nice how old is that


The first pic the pod dropped it's pedals this morning. The second pic the pod is almost four days old since it dropped it's pedals..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm drinking right now so I hope that makes sense. (Previous post)


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2017)

Most pods are ready between ten and fourteen days after they lose their pedals.
If you want seeds you need to let them die standing..meaning let them keep doing they're thing until they turn yellow (pods & stem) don't water or feed them through this time. The pods will sound like baby rattles when you shake'm when they are ready.


----------



## ovo (Mar 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Most pods are ready...
> If you want seeds you need to let them die standing.


Sure, I'd want seeds. 

Code Word: Hempalooza, and we'll arrange for sample procurance.


----------



## ovo (Mar 9, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> Nice how old is that


how long did those plans veg for?


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Most pods are ready between ten and fourteen days after they lose their pedals.
> If you want seeds you need to let them die standing..meaning let them keep doing they're thing until they turn yellow (pods & stem) don't water or feed them through this time. The pods will sound like baby rattles when you shake'm when they are ready.


I mean from seed to harvest what is the general time line


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 10, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I mean from seed to harvest what is the general time line


Sorry about that.lol. it depends on breed. Usually around eight weeks from seed to bloom.. And from bloom to ripe pod is ten to fourteen more days.. That's the normal time anyway. I think these bloom abit sooner then eight weeks though..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 10, 2017)

ovo said:


> how long did those plans veg for?


I started them from 12/12 and increased the time 15 minutes every day till I hit 16/8 at which point I let them do their thing


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I started them from 12/12 and increased the time 15 minutes every day till I hit 16/8 at which point I let them do their thing


Nice I am going to be a poppy expert before I plant a seed. Taking notes for sure. They look so cool to


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 10, 2017)

The reason for the increment increase is to prevent stress. 
From what I've read they don't respond well to sudden light changes. I suppose you could do a sudden light flip without problems. I just wanted them to grow as comfortable as I could. Lol


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> The reason for the increment increase is to prevent stress.
> From what I've read they don't respond well to sudden light changes. I suppose you could do a sudden light flip without problems. I just wanted them to grow as comfortable as I could. Lol


I know people that do that with cannabis also more natural really.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 10, 2017)

Michiganjesse said:


> I know people that do that with cannabis also more natural really.


Yeah. I know a couple folks that do the same with theirs..


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 10, 2017)

Makes sense unless you run perpetual like I do. Always one in one out.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 18, 2017)

This pic is a couple days out.
The pod is about ripe if you were into lancing. ( that's a no no!) The color is a blue gray . it didn't pic up so well under the m.h.


----------



## rob333 (Mar 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> This pic is a couple days out.
> The pod is about ripe if you were into lancing. ( that's a no no!) View attachment 3908952The color is a blue gray . it didn't pic up so well under the m.h.


U are ment to flip light cycles 12-12 for growth 18-6 for flower with poppies


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 22, 2017)

rob333 said:


> U are ment to flip light cycles 12-12 for growth 18-6 for flower with poppies


 If you would of read my journal you would of known I know that rob333..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 22, 2017)

rob333 said:


> U are ment to flip light cycles 12-12 for growth 18-6 for flower with poppies


I'm using the m.h. for blooming.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey rob3.3


great journal farmer!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 22, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Hey rob3.3
> 
> 
> great journal farmer!


Thanks Abe. Its been a minute since your last vist here..


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 22, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> This pic is a couple days out.
> The pod is about ripe if you were into lancing. ( that's a no no!) View attachment 3908952The color is a blue gray . it didn't pic up so well under the m.h.


wow thats so tiny compared to the Tasmanian Poppies im used to seeing being grown commercially here in Tasmania


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> wow thats so tiny compared to the Tasmanian Poppies im used to seeing being grown commercially here in Tasmania


Its because I grew it indoors. They're normally almost the size of chicken eggs. They are hi- light plants so when you grow them indoors you need real intense lighting. I'm running two 600 watt hps/mh. Ballasts and are not quite strong enough to produce the size of being grown outdoors.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Its because I grew it indoors. They're normally almost the size of chicken eggs. They are hi- light plants so when you grow them indoors you need real intense lighting. I'm running two 600 watt hps/mh. Ballasts and are not quite strong enough to produce the size of being grown outdoors.


its an interesting thread.ve never heard of people growing them indoors before. (its really easy to just jump a farm fence/gate and take as many as you want- funnily enough noone really bothers....)
They are grown everywhere here, seems every 3rd farm crops them.

What do you do with them if you dont lance them? Make tea? Or a dip for MJ flowers? How many do u need to grow for a decent yeild?


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 23, 2017)

I wanna grow those too. I can fill the yard with them. That's legal here. It's flowers. Buy an old school opium pipe.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> its an interesting thread.ve never heard of people growing them indoors before. (its really easy to just jump a farm fence/gate and take as many as you want- funnily enough noone really bothers....)
> They are grown everywhere here, seems every 3rd farm crops them.
> 
> What do you do with them if you dont lance them? Make tea? Or a dip for MJ flowers? How many do u need to grow for a decent yeild?


I make tea or laudnum . 
The reason I don't lance is because they're in my yard and I don't want anyone to see lance marks on the pods. 
I use tea once in a a blue moon so maybe 50 to 100 pods is what I might get out of the beds to last me through the fall and winter .
I'll freeze them till I need them. 
4 to 8 pods depending on the plant and size of the pods is usually around one dose for me ( one cup of tea).


----------



## cindysid (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm having problems with mine. They are taking forever to grow. I'm using super soil. I had them in my veg room until yesterday, but had to kick them outside. It's warm here so I'm assuming they will be okay. They just don't seem to be growing very much and they are over a month old. The largest is about the size of a quarter. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm having problems with mine. They are taking forever to grow. I'm using super soil. I had them in my veg room until yesterday, but had to kick them outside. It's warm here so I'm assuming they will be okay. They just don't seem to be growing very much and they are over a month old. The largest is about the size of a quarter. What am I doing wrong?


Seedlings start out slow sometime. They'll take off soon. Make sure your soil is fast draining and doesn't hold water to long. Seedlings like moisture but to much water will slow them down.. When they get to the cabbage stage hold up on water till they look like they need it.
I have some that are doing the same thing. If they are green and healthy I wouldn't worry..
I hope this helps. Can you post some pic?


----------



## cindysid (Mar 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Seedlings start out slow sometime. They'll take off soon. Make sure your soil is fast draining and doesn't hold water to long. Seedlings like moisture but to much water will slow them down.. When they get to the cabbage stage hold up on water till they look like they need it.
> I have some that are doing the same thing. If they are green and healthy I wouldn't worry..
> I hope this helps. Can you post some pic?


I will try to post pics tomorrow. They are miserable little devils, but seem like they will make it.


----------



## rob333 (Apr 1, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> If you would of read my journal you would of known I know that rob333..lol..


Many factors come into play like temps lights and so on u do not need intense light to grow them just the right cycle I get tennis size ball pods under a 180 w led it all comes down to temps and light times and ferts


----------



## rob333 (Apr 1, 2017)

rob333 said:


> Many factors come into play like temps lights and so on u do not need intense light to grow them just the right cycle I get tennis size ball pods under a 180 w led it all comes down to temps and light times and ferts


You almost need freezing temps or at least below 20 c


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 27, 2017)

rob333 said:


> Many factors come into play like temps lights and so on u do not need intense light to grow them just the right cycle I get tennis size ball pods under a 180 w led it all comes down to temps and light times and ferts


Pics of YOUR!! Indoor grow??


----------



## Roche Mars (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 11, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> This pic is a couple days out.
> The pod is about ripe if you were into lancing. ( that's a no no!) View attachment 3908952The color is a blue gray . it didn't pic up so well under the m.h.


So that's really cool that you can grow it indoors...so forgive me for asking but what next? Do you just scratch the pod, make it weep (or whatever the term is) and then what? Put the sap into a pipe. I'm really curious.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So that's really cool that you can grow it indoors...so forgive me for asking but what next? Do you just scratch the pod, make it weep (or whatever the term is) and then what? Put the sap into a pipe. I'm really curious.


Tea


----------



## farmerfischer (May 18, 2017)

This year's patch.
Lots of thinning to do soon.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 19, 2017)

I dug up small clumps being sure to go fairly deep. Many along the edge of the dig will die . 


I selected my New home for them.

I transplant many clumps into several areas around the yard , this way I'll know were I can and can't plant them.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2017)

Today's pic
I've got to pull a bunch now to free up room. They are at the max size before they get really root tangled and damage neighboring plants as they get pulled out.. I really hate pulling perfectly fine plants but it's a must or they won't do worth a shit.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2017)

Pulled out a few
 
Such a sad feeling .lol


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2017)

i figured you'd get a kick out of this. First time in years that I've read about anyone in US getting busted for growing PS. LE wasn't even looking for this guy's grow, he confessed at the door!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/05/25/i-guess-you-are-here-for-the-opium-investigator-stumbles-across-500-million-in-poppy-plants/?utm_term=.8ec882db5cf5


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i figured you'd get a kick out of this. First time in years that I've read about anyone in US getting busted for growing PS. LE wasn't even looking for this guy's grow, he confessed at the door!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/05/25/i-guess-you-are-here-for-the-opium-investigator-stumbles-across-500-million-in-poppy-plants/?utm_term=.8ec882db5cf5


Damn!!! That's fucked up.. A knock and talk turns into a opium bust.lol.
I think it said just over an Acer of poppies , that wouId be a he'll of a sight and would definitely think more then for medicinal use.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i figured you'd get a kick out of this. First time in years that I've read about anyone in US getting busted for growing PS. LE wasn't even looking for this guy's grow, he confessed at the door!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2017/05/25/i-guess-you-are-here-for-the-opium-investigator-stumbles-across-500-million-in-poppy-plants/?utm_term=.8ec882db5cf5


I'm now pulling all my poppies..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (May 30, 2017)

Pulled a ton more sprouts, every time I pull a few it seems that's the poppies that are in the ground next to the one's I pulled love it. They get a boost of growth every time


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2017)

Nice soil


----------



## farmerfischer (May 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nice soil


Lol! Thanks


----------



## farmerfischer (May 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Nice soil


Now if I could keep them pesky plants out if it... Lol


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2017)

just cover everything you see with lawn clippings and shredded leaves, topdress with a bit of bonemeal to add calcium, that alone will loosen it up and make it fluffy and black.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So that's really cool that you can grow it indoors...so forgive me for asking but what next? Do you just scratch the pod, make it weep (or whatever the term is) and then what? Put the sap into a pipe. I'm really curious.


what in the hell use the seeds to regrow . Not to much because addicts will be camping out near the area


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Pulled a ton more sprouts, every time I pull a few it seems that's the poppies that are in the ground next to the one's I pulled love it. They get a boost of growth every time View attachment 3951662


The infamous "Bic lighter plant"...very hard to grow I've heard.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 16, 2017)

Poppies are starting to flower. This is one of the spicerack poppies (McCormick)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2017)

I just grabbed a pack of Burpees "oriental poppy mix" on a whim, didn't say what's in it, only that their heirloom. Gonna see what happens.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Poppies are starting to flower. This is one of the spicerack poppies (McCormick)View attachment 3961992


Was that grown from a spice bottle, or is that just what it's called?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Was that grown from a spice bottle, or is that just what it's called?


It was from McCormick spice co. Organic poppyseeds . got them in the spice section at Wal-Mart in a glass bottle.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 16, 2017)

Organic gourmet poppyseeds is what was on the bottle I think.. There's a pic of the bottle here on this thread in earlier posts


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 16, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Poppies are starting to flower. This is one of the spicerack poppies (McCormick)View attachment 3961992


oh shit thats a badass looking flower wow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 18, 2017)

Figure this may help some people


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 18, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Figure this may help some people View attachment 3963099


Are you going to save any seeds ? for the next season


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 19, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Are you going to save any seeds ? for the next season


Yup! I'm am, I'll save the ones that did the best..


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 19, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yup! I'm am, I'll save the ones that did the best..


post your seeds I'd enjoy to see the end product im seed saver freak


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 22, 2017)

Laurens grape:

I'm kinda mad, the Danish flag poppies appear to be segtigrums and not somnifurom.. What really pissis me off was the so call pics of the flower that were listed as the actual plants that produced the seeds I bought.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Fucking righteous thread.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Laurens grape:View attachment 3965168
> 
> I'm kinda mad, the Danish flag poppies appear to be segtigrums and not somnifurom.. What really pissis me off was the so call pics of the flower that were listed as the actual plants that produced the seeds I bought.View attachment 3965173


Are the seeds fully developed? I suggest going to baker Creek seeds .You can trust the owner he's one amazing pure seed breeder .It may have been accidental pollination .I would be pissed, also but I would still keep the seeds for just to have some variety of seeds . That happened to me a lot before


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 24, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Are the seeds fully developed? I suggest going to baker Creek seeds .You can trust the owner he's one amazing pure seed breeder .It may have been accidental pollination .I would be pissed, also but I would still keep the seeds for just to have some variety of seeds . That happened to me a lot before


My old vender got shut down. These seeds were from k.t. rose off eBay..


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2017)

I have some giant poppy seeds. not sure when to plant em. Southern hemisphere so we don't get frost or snow.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have some giant poppy seeds. not sure when to plant em. Southern hemisphere so we don't get frost or snow.


I'm not sure but if I had to guess I would say tword the end of the rainy season maybe..


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2017)

I just checked the packet, it says Iceland Super Giant Art.
It should be able to go through winter, we don't have frost but we have winter rain.
My soil drains well.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 25, 2017)

Some have black centers others have white like the Danish flag but are clearly not somniferum . I'm guessing either segtigrums or glaucum ( tulip poppy) at the evening two pedals fold up and give it the tulip look


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> I just checked the packet, it says Iceland Super Giant Art.
> It should be able to go through winter, we don't have frost but we have winter rain.
> My soil drains well.


Plant a few and see how they do


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 25, 2017)

Here's one of the pedals off of the poppy that looks like glaucum or setigerum.  notice the black spot with white on the top edge of it..


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

http://www.rareseeds.com/search/?F_Keyword=poppy

where to start, any recommendations?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/search/?F_Keyword=poppy
> 
> where to start, any recommendations?


The only one on that list I would suggest is the pepper box floristpoppy or maybe the black swan.


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jun 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Some have black centers others have white like the Danish flag but are clearly not somniferum . I'm guessing either segtigrums or glaucum ( tulip poppy) at the evening two pedals fold up and give it the tulip lookView attachment 3966826


Looks like cali poppy to me, Just the collored ones


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> The only one on that list I would suggest is the pepper box floristpoppy or maybe the black swan.


have you considered vending your seeds on ebay for regular gardeners? you may clean up


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Question, I adoing some Persian whites ad tasmanians also got some bractaetum' as a sort of smoke screen similar legal flower. I'm sure you have tried and would know if 24hrlighting might speed up my grow cycle? Same principal as herb?


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Good well germinating seeds try bouncing bear botanical and organical botanical, really good seeds also quite specific in variety


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Question, I adoing some Persian whites ad tasmanians also got some bractaetum' as a sort of smoke screen similar legal flower. I'm sure you have tried and would know if 24hrlighting might speed up my grow cycle? Same principal as herb?


The very first time I try growing indoors I through the in with my M.j. during veg and the poppies bloomed in two weeks but were very small.. My suggestion is veg for at least 6 weeks under 12/12 then switch to 18/ 6 or 20/4 for flowering.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dang 2 weeks? That's pretty cool


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm attempting to cross these two with each other.. Not sure if they'll take.

 
I'm not 100% on this , but see how the two pedals fold up .. From what I've seen and read, this is a papaver glaucum .


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm attempting to cross these two with each other.. Not sure if they'll take.View attachment 3969223
> View attachment 3969224
> View attachment 3969229
> I'm not 100% on this , but see how the two pedals fold up .. From what I've seen and read, this is a papaver glaucum .


There are a couple different varieties I know one or two of my bractaetum's will be red they are shorter and have no bulb I will let you know if they look similar and I will post pics we shall see


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> There are a couple different varieties I know one or two of my bractaetum's will be red they are shorter and have no bulb I will let you know if they look similar and I will post pics we shall see


Yeah they're not bractaetums . their foliage and stems are darker green and produce long leaf-less stems. These here have similar growth and color foilage to somniferum but are clearly something else .


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jun 29, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah they're not bractaetums . their foliage and stems are darker green and produce long leaf-less stems. These here have similar growth and color foilage to somniferum but are clearly something else .


Cool lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 29, 2017)

ovo said:


> have you considered vending your seeds on ebay for regular gardeners? you may clean up


If I ever end up with a motherload of seeds I probably would..lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 4, 2017)

To the real patriotic people !! Happy independence day


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 6, 2017)

pepper box.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 7, 2017)

I was bummed thinking I got the old switcher rue with the Danish flags seeds with some other poppy seed.. Turns out I was wrong like normal and jumped to a conclusion prematurely .. I was quite surprised to see this, this morning
Danish flag..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jul 8, 2017)

I just planted some Icelandic poppies today cute Lil things I love ur Danish flags btw farmer


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 8, 2017)

Lauren's grape.


----------



## Dutchieman420 (Jul 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Lauren's grape.View attachment 3974831 View attachment 3974833 View attachment 3974836


Those purple one's are McCormick? Or are they even somnis?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2017)

another seed source, I may have posted this earlier. They have_ pap. som. _seeds and although I've never ordered them, I have got other medicinal plant seeds from them. Both printed and online catalog(s).
https://strictlymedicinalseeds.com/?s=papaver+somniferum&post_type=product&tags=1&ixwps=1

same with this place;
http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/index.htm


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> another seed source, I may have posted this earlier. They have_ pap. som. _seeds and although I've never ordered them, I have got other medicinal plant seeds from them. Both printed and online catalog(s).
> https://strictlymedicinalseeds.com/?s=papaver+somniferum&post_type=product&tags=1&ixwps=1
> 
> same with this place;
> http://www.jlhudsonseeds.net/index.htm


I like the selection of seed that strictlymedicalseeds have ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

Dutchieman420 said:


> Those purple one's are McCormick? Or are they even somnis?


The recent purple ones are Laurens grape and yes they are somniferum. The earlier purple poppies were McCormick ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

Drama Queens


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

ovo said:


> http://www.rareseeds.com/search/?F_Keyword=poppy
> 
> where to start, any recommendations?


Sorry just seen this lol.. I personally would get the pepper box and the Danish flag ,.and maybe the black swan peony .


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2017)

I broadcast some seeds in a few flower beds, we'll see if any takes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> I broadcast some seeds in a few flower beds, we'll see if any takes.


Right on!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3975640
> Drama Queens
> View attachment 3975648


The bottom pic here maybe a pepper box.. Some are fringed some are not, the drama queen are a little more pink then red like the pepper box


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 10, 2017)

Danish flag with no fringe ..


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jul 11, 2017)

Some of the Drama Queens are absolute show stoppers.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 12, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Some of the Drama Queens are absolute show stoppers.


They really are


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm looking forward to next year now.. I should have a lot of different looking blooms with all of the cross pollination that's goin on thanks to mason bees and beetles that keep bouncing from flower to flower


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jul 20, 2017)

Papaver S does not readily cross pollinate, not that it wont happen but its uncommon. many of the flowers even polinate before the sepals fall.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 21, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Papaver S does not readily cross pollinate, not that it wont happen but its uncommon. many of the flowers even polinate before the sepals fall.


Yeah I've read that , I've also read they do.. So it's one of those things I'll find out first had. 
The papaver glaucum I removed the sepals and staimens (castrated it. Lol)and manually pollinated it with drama queen pollen.. Two Japanese guys did this with p.somniferum and p.setigerum in 1944 to make pharmasudical poppies(high morphine) I have the pdf file on it if anyone would like to read it..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 21, 2017)

Lilac pom pomฯ
Not much lilac in it..lol( bottom pic)


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 22, 2017)

black swan peony poppy: first one of four to bloom


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 22, 2017)

Gigantimum a.k.a. the Giant:
This one's a runt..a.k.a. The Runt..lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2017)

real nice selection this year, FF


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> real nice selection this year, FF


Thanks. I'm picking up a few others for next year.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah I've read that , I've also read they do.. So it's one of those things I'll find out first had.
> The papaver glaucum I removed the sepals and staimens (castrated it. Lol)and manually pollinated it with drama queen pollen.. Two Japanese guys did this with p.somniferum and p.setigerum in 1944 to make pharmasudical poppies(high morphine) I have the pdf file on it if anyone would like to read it..



Somn and Setig. are closely related, Somn. and Glau. are not close (but not distant) I dont think it will take but thats a guess.

A few years back some scientist reportedly got a Somn. to cross with one of the perennial poppys I think a oriental


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 24, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Somn and Setig. are closely related, Somn. and Glau. are not close (but not distant) I dont think it will take but thats a guess.
> 
> A few years back some scientist reportedly got a Somn. to cross with one of the perennial poppys I think a oriental


Yeah ,I believe it was the oriental .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

Just to recap for those who don't read through this journal..
This picture is of two Tasmanian poppies. The poppy pod on the left is of a regular tazzy . the one on the right is know as top1/Norman. a mutant developed for thiebaine production.. Notice the latex ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

This pink and white poppy some would believe it to be an afghan,(pic still to come, won't upload ) but it isn't . the true afghan or aka afghan (special ) are of the Album variety and are white seeded(orangish tan) . so don't get fooled by vendors selling blue/grey or Brown/black seeded Afghan (special) they're not legit. Same with vendors selling Danish flag as Afghan.. Many folks online doing this..
The true Afghan (special) var.album. is a 55 to 60 day plant . meaning it's harvestable in 55 days from germination. Afghan is as a gmo strain. Thus giving Afghan poppy farmer four crops a year instead of one or two crops a year depending on region .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's that pic I was referring to being NOT a Afghan. Looks like one but it isn't .. This is in fact a Danish flag.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

Izmir bush poppy pod.. One of only two medicinal grade poppies from this vender i.m.humble.o. I'll be keeping seed from this pod


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

This is the second pod on this China white poppy . the first pod was one of the largest pods I've had so far. This is the second strain that is medicinal grade..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 29, 2017)

The rest of the poppies are pretty much the same. They do help for pain but are quite weak. 
How ever the Mccormicks were the strongest I've had this year.. I've only sampled a few pods this year as warranted for my back pain so the plan is to homogenize everything together to have one strength . This way I'll know how to dose it better..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2017)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://academic.oup.com/aob/article-pdf/79/2/129/7982752/790129.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwii99eas7LVAhVn4YMKHZwcBTIQFgiwATAb&usg=AFQjCNF7v46ozdakHZPVhxH5wJeQqXTMzQ

This is a link to papaver somniferum var. Album DC photoperiod. I though it was interesting, but it's a p.d.f. and is a Bitch to read on my phone


----------



## Tankado78 (Aug 17, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://academic.oup.com/aob/article-pdf/79/2/129/7982752/790129.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwii99eas7LVAhVn4YMKHZwcBTIQFgiwATAb&usg=AFQjCNF7v46ozdakHZPVhxH5wJeQqXTMzQ
> 
> This is a link to papaver somniferum var. Album DC photoperiod. I though it was interesting, but it's a p.d.f. and is a Bitch to read on my phone


@fischerfarmer....
I'm sorry I've gotten to this thread all the way at the end, but I'm very curious on how to get my poppies going n growing as I'm doing them indoors. I have hens n chicks, pepperbox poppies, n also the 'Giant'. I have a couple of Grow tents n I would love to see these beautiful flowers achieve their full potential n thrive. If there's any info you can give me on how to start to a very new noobie, I would be forever in your debt! Thank you regardless!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> @fischerfarmer....
> I'm sorry I've gotten to this thread all the way at the end, but I'm very curious on how to get my poppies going n growing as I'm doing them indoors. I have hens n chicks, pepperbox poppies, n also the 'Giant'. I have a couple of Grow tents n I would love to see these beautiful flowers achieve their full potential n thrive. If there's any info you can give me on how to start to a very new noobie, I would be forever in your debt! Thank you regardless!


To increase your germ rate, put your seeds in the fridge for a week or so.. Make sure you have light well draining soil. If its a peat base soil make sure to use green sand or perlite. Veg them under 12/12 and bloom under 16/8 or higher. Some poppies will flower in 90 days regardless of light schedule. Poppies don't like high heat So keep This in mind when deciding on type of light. Flou's or l.e.d.'s are good but need to be tight to the canopy to prevent them from getting limp and stretchy. Basic stuff really. Hope it was some help.. 
Oh yeah, this may help if your into hydro http://growopium.tumblr.com/post/6796193267/a-guide-to-growing-hydroponic-poppies


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2017)

Drama queen:
Lilac pom pom:I crossed the drama queen with a bright red pepper box. I guess I'll see what happens next year.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

I just checked the other bed I also chucked some seed into, it seems a few took


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a couple new plants. I'm checking to see if I can grow a late season poppy garden . if so ( depending on strain) I'll plant another batch of seeds in July . the shorter strains like zahir and peshawar are 55 to 60 days so I'm thinking it's doable. 
The two poppies in the pic are from the nutmeg spice company.


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Just to recap for those who don't read through this journal..
> This picture is of two Tasmanian poppies. The poppy pod on the left is of a regular tazzy . the one on the right is know as top1/Norman. a mutant developed for thiebaine production.. Notice the latex .. View attachment 3986693


I got a question for ya.... looking at the latex, the right side would be the one with the medicinal content, no? Also, I’ve tried or am still trying to grow, but I believe i have the wrong seeds for medicinal n it’s the P. Somn. Is it possible it’s the vendor I’m using? If so, do you know of a good vendor that sells seeds? As I read, I noticed my seeds are black or bluish grey n after reading, I see that’s not what I want. If you could help, would definitely be awesome. Thank you in advance!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 5, 2017)

Tankado78 said:


> I got a question for ya.... looking at the latex, the right side would be the one with the medicinal content, no? Also, I’ve tried or am still trying to grow, but I believe i have the wrong seeds for medicinal n it’s the P. Somn. Is it possible it’s the vendor I’m using? If so, do you know of a good vendor that sells seeds? As I read, I noticed my seeds are black or bluish grey n after reading, I see that’s not what I want. If you could help, would definitely be awesome. Thank you in advance!


if your referring to the pic of the two tazzys bleeding .. they're both medical but the right One is high in thiabane and Will make you sick.. you want p. somniferum that bleed pink or white , even purple some times.. stay away from yellow bleeders . it's not a 100% but it's something to go by... far as the seed go's most are slate grey to blue in color .. go with mccormick gourmet / organic select seeds from the spice section in most stores.. them seeds will work and are relatively potent.. not sure how long that type of mccormick seeds will be around.. because they are unwashed and people have been lifting them off of the shelves to make seed tea with... far as the vender.. I'm not sure in your case, but bouncing bear botanicals has had some potent somniferum.. I would suggest them if not the mccormick
the vender I got this last batch from was k.t. rose off of eBay and they were not very potent..good, but weak.. not good for severe pain. oh and most with seeded poppies are potent as well.. try peshawar Persian whites var. album.. or any album variety .. they are fast to flower and are normally very potent.. there's a gmo kind that is very strong and has a 55 day growth cycle. it's a type of Newer Afghan poppy and is quite pricy .. like 26$ for 100 seeds or something.. I haven't tryed them yet , but I'm planning on getting some for next season ..


----------



## Tankado78 (Oct 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> if your referring to the pic of the two tazzys bleeding .. they're both medical but the right One is high in thiabane and Will make you sick.. you want p. somniferum that bleed pink or white , even purple some times.. stay away from yellow bleeders . it's not a 100% but it's something to go by... far as the seed go's most are slate grey to blue in color .. go with mccormick gourmet / organic select seeds from the spice section in most stores.. them seeds will work and are relatively potent.. not sure how long that type of mccormick seeds will be around.. because they are unwashed and people have been lifting them off of the shelves to make seed tea with... far as the vender.. I'm not sure in your case, but bouncing bear botanicals has had some potent somniferum.. I would suggest them if not the mccormick
> the vender I got this last batch from was k.t. rose off of eBay and they were not very potent..good, but weak.. not good for severe pain. oh and most with seeded poppies are potent as well.. try peshawar Persian whites var. album.. or any album variety .. they are fast to flower and are normally very potent.. there's a gmo kind that is very strong and has a 55 day growth cycle. it's a type of Newer Afghan poppy and is quite pricy .. like 26$ for 100 seeds or something.. I haven't tryed them yet , but I'm planning on getting some for next season ..


Kool n thank you! I’m not sure if I got my seeds from bouncing bear or eden brothers. I have hens n chicks, pepperbox, n the p.somn. Appreciate your info no matter where upya post! Lol. Thankx again


----------



## thump easy (Oct 6, 2017)

Give me some!!!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Give me some!!!!


seeds..? 

what kind of bunny is that in your aviator?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> seeds..?
> 
> what kind of bunny is that in your aviator?


Skunk rabbit


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Skunk rabbit


that's what I thought, wasn't positive though..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 20, 2018)

starting some of last year's seeds indoors.. curious to see if any of poppies I crossed in fact crossed. 
pics will come when they're picture worthy..lol


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

I'll stop back within in a few weeks. subbed


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2018)

i got some i grabbed years ago, might fuk round n germ few...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 20, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> i got some i grabbed years ago, might fuk round n germ few...


if you don't want to start a thread your more then welcome to post your progress here..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2018)

seeds are old but eff it,lets see if anything cracks.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> seeds are old but eff it,lets see if anything cracks.


how are you germinating them?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2018)

direct into peat pellets im thinkin....just dug em out of the freezer. wish i had bagged em lol just in envelopes. got gigantum, hens n chicks, white Persian, and a mixed freebie sack lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Give me some!!!!


if these germ, ill hook it...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2018)

I just checked mine.. a whole bunch sprouted, to small to pic up with my phone cam.. I'll probably be able to get pics in a few more days..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I just checked mine.. a whole bunch sprouted, to small to pic up with my phone cam.. I'll probably be able to get pics in a few more days..


how did u germ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2018)

I keep the seeds in my fridge , so when I sprinkle them onto soil they normally pop.. it's kind of like stratification .. they can also be kept in the freezer ... the only time I've had seeds fail to pop is when I purchase from an unknown vender ..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 24, 2018)

ah ok ,these were bought in 2012 and been freezer since. they germed back then but then i lost power in a blizzard and the seedlings froze n died..so they were good at one time lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 24, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> ah ok ,these were bought in 2012 and been freezer since. they germed back then but then i lost power in a blizzard and the seedlings froze n died..so they were good at one time lol


they still may be ... I had some seeds from 2010 and when I planted them in 2014 most of them sprouted ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 25, 2018)

very small sprouts, kind of hard to see ..( shitty phone camera) 
the seeds I got from this store bought bottleI keep them in the fridge..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 25, 2018)

just dunked some.. see how this goes this time round...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 26, 2018)

Mine sprouted!!! 2


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Mine sprouted!!! 2


how long ago u dunk and where u get the seed? i threw some in water just to see if theyll germ lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

just sprinkle them on to some soil in a fairly deep planter and lightly spray them with water and don't cover the seeds.. the root will brake and the plant will fail to grow if you try germinating them like pot seeds..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

now they can be seen a little better..


greenghost420 said:


> how long ago u dunk and where u get the seed? i threw some in water just to see if theyll germ lol


your eBay seeds should be fine.. but you can go to the spicerack section in any store and get poppy seeds.. most of the time there viable.. pick up some McCormick brand poppy seeds .. the gourmet organic kind..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 3, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> how long ago u dunk and where u get the seed? i threw some in water just to see if theyll germ lol


I went to mexico and went into an organic medicine shop i got the bag fool of popi seeds they cost more than the other erbs im hoping its the good popies they sprouted and died i waterd them and the dirt drowned them they died but i put new ones in clone tray im gona try to make a rub for my lower back


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I went to mexico and went into an organic medicine shop i got the bag fool of popi seeds they cost more than the other erbs im hoping its the good popies they sprouted and died i waterd them and the dirt drowned them they died but i put new ones in clone tray im gona try to make a rub for my lower back


don't cover them.. they dampen off easily ... just mist the seed until they sprout.. afterwards carefully spray or water them and be sure to thin them out before they get to big.. if you don't thin them while they're young they'll grow into each others roots at which point you'll have to cut them out... they'll first sprout up with two thin leaves, when they start their second set of leaves they'll fall over.. this is normal.. at this point don't cover the stem.. they'll rot and die... poppy sprouts are very delicate..


----------



## Bugeye (Feb 4, 2018)

Its an interesting plant to grow. They look like a weed, an ugly weed, then suddenly this stunning bloom occurs, and like a couple days later all you have is this weird alien pod thing. Worth doing at least once just to see it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 4, 2018)

hell yea my shits looking great, ill get something uo for ya tonight after tha game. go patriots!


----------



## Raymon (Feb 5, 2018)

chinese


----------



## Jessibelll22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi there, @farmerfischer 

Could you message me with a mini guide on *hydro poppy* growing please? 
I tried growing a few strains last year but I started too late in the season and alas, the heat got them in the end. This year however, i'm determined to get a grow going .. and after weihjinh the pros and cons of playing God I've decided on growing hydroponically this time around 
I am also a beginner at hydro cannabis growing. With awesome results so far... 
Anyways, i need to know some general specifics... such as
1) best *PH* of _water_ and _nutrient_ _solution_
2)* air temp* and *water temp*
3) *nutrients*: _what kind ? How much per gal?_
4) *seeds*: _best vendor to buy from_
5) *strains*: _which strains produce the strongest yield or which are your fave_?
6) *lighting*: _are_ *LEDs* _ok_? _If not I've heard t5's are the best but how many should I use for a relatively small space to grow 2 to 4 plants?_

I currently own 2 led lights.. one grow star 1200 w n another knockoff brand

I have some blue poppy seeds from a few different organic stands and markets in my area as well as a packet of black swan poppy seeds from home depot..

I know they're all viable.

But I wanna get the best seeds 
I hate using online information because most sites have different instructions..
I'd rather take the advice of a seasoned poppy grower personally. So any and all help you can offer would be GREATLY appreciated..

Thank u so much 

_Jessimilla_


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2018)

i got a bunch of sprouts. shits looking lovely. gonna do a bunch in a 18gal tote and see what i can get


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 14, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> i got a bunch of sprouts. shits looking lovely. gonna do a bunch in a 18gal tote and see what i can get


Pics?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 17, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> i got a bunch of sprouts. shits looking lovely. gonna do a bunch in a 18gal tote and see what i can get


Bump!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 19, 2018)

I watered them with rabbit food tea and banana peel tea and they got fucking bigger seemly over night..


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 4, 2018)

This is what they look like if you don't thin them out while they're young.. they stay small and spindly.. still they look cool ..


----------



## mariwanalady (Mar 9, 2018)

Hmmmmm! Trying to grab one or two things


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2018)

yesterday days pics.. lots of little flower buds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2018)

Today they're bolting and hooking..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 11, 2018)

Over crowding caused them to stay small,but I don't care.. they still look cool and the blooms are always awesome to look at.. couple days and they will be in full bloom.. some may open tomorrow..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 12, 2018)

They started wilting on me last night so I watered them ,(pounded them lol) today they are starting to bloom


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 22, 2018)

I've got a ton of seeds all kinds non GMO just need a place to grow , got me wanting to start popping some poppy seeds :0)


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 25, 2018)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I've got a ton of seeds all kinds non GMO just need a place to grow , got me wanting to start popping some poppy seeds :0)


The weather has been alot better so I just recently put some seeds out to see if I can get some early flowers this year..


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (Apr 26, 2018)

I started a small poppy garden to see how they grow for me indoors. They are pretty damn delicate....I had a bunch not germinate and then killed a few moving the cups around. . like, if one bends my heart starts pounding cuz I know it just going to snap and die. Pathetic plants.. Lol.. 
Anyway. Under 12-12


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 26, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> I started a small poppy garden to see how they grow for me indoors. They are pretty damn delicate....I had a bunch not germinate and then killed a few moving the cups around. . like, if one bends my heart starts pounding cuz I know it just going to snap and die. Pathetic plants.. Lol..
> Anyway. Under 12-12
> View attachment 4127478 View attachment 4127480


Cool bro... They are pretty delicate when small.. a couple more weeks and you should be able to change the schedule to 16/8 you could do it sooner but end up with tiny flowers..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 4, 2018)

Persian or china whites,,or they could be white cloud or swans dawn...lol.. I labeled the seed pack white poppy like a dumbass.. so it a Waiting game to see what they are. 

Got several beds ready and seeded a few.. 
This bed I've got swans down and Danish flags in.. going to let them cross.
 
This bed is island spice company poppy seeds and Izmir bush poppy.. again I'm letting these cross as well.. the two beds are backwards..lol.


----------



## psychedelicdaddi (May 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Persian or china whites,,or they could be white cloud or swans dawn...lol.. I labeled the seed pack white poppy like a dumbass.. so it a Waiting game to see what they are. View attachment 4131117
> 
> Got several beds ready and seeded a few..
> This bed I've got swans down and Danish flags in.. going to let them cross.
> ...


What season are you going into?


----------



## farmerfischer (May 5, 2018)

psychedelicdaddi said:


> What season are you going into?


It's finally spring here.. snow just melted last week.. trees are setting buds and some are starting to get leaves.... Just fifty miles south of me has been two weeks ahead of us up here ..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2018)

these veg in 12 12 andflower in 18/6?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 5, 2018)

i had mine die from neglect, started another batch lol


----------



## farmerfischer (May 5, 2018)

greenghost420 said:


> these veg in 12 12 andflower in 18/6?


Yup .. most flower under long days of sun. Some will flower according to age..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 7, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Poppies are photosensitive. They're not auto.


I must correct myself here..lol.. some poppies bloom according to age and not photo period.. for example, there is afew GMO poppies that flower within fifty to sixty days regardless of daylight's length.. some afghan farmers grow this veritiy of GMO poppy and get four harvests a year depending on their region..


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 8, 2018)

Hey FF I read through this whole thread. Lots of great info. How did your back surgery turn out? I've got 2 herniated in my lower back and from the bottom of my rib cage to the bottom of my skull all the disc are compressed/ bulging/bone spurs. I'm in Germany now and about to move to Hawaii(Thank God). The german doctors won't do surgery on me so I'm probably going to get surgery when we get to Hawaii. I was just wondering about your experience.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I must correct myself here..lol.. some poppies bloom according to age and not photo period.. for example, there is afew GMO poppies that flower within fifty to sixty days regardless of daylight's length.. some afghan farmers grow this veritiy of GMO poppy and get four harvests a year depending on their region..


So looking at a map of poppy cultivation I'd figure that anything coming out of the golden triangle or the northern areas of south America would bloom based on age and not light cycle.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Hey FF I read through this whole thread. Lots of great info. How did your back surgery turn out? I've got 2 herniated in my lower back and from the bottom of my rib cage to the bottom of my skull all the disc are compressed/ bulging/bone spurs. I'm in Germany now and about to move to Hawaii(Thank God). The german doctors won't do surgery on me so I'm probably going to get surgery when we get to Hawaii. I was just wondering about your experience.


My first scheduled surgery never happened.. but the next year I ended even worse so they did a couple lamectimies( spelled wrong) .. they just shaved some of the bulging off .. I also got several epidural nerve blocks that helped for alittle while.. they didn't last long on me though.. some people it lasts for months.. me it only lasted a month at a time.. I'm scheduled for another MRI. And possibly another surgery.. not sure yet.. they were going to cage or fuse my disc's but I opted out because of all of the warnings from other people who had it done.. the people who had fusions or cages said it help for awhile(afew years) but the disc's above and below the fusions blew out and had to be fused as well.. I'm going to try to go ten years before getting that done..


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> My first scheduled surgery never happened.. but the next year I ended even worse so they did a couple lamectimies( spelled wrong) .. they just shaved some of the bulging off .. I also got several epidural nerve blocks that helped for alittle while.. they didn't last long on me though.. some people it lasts for months.. me it only lasted a month at a time.. I'm scheduled for another MRI. And possibly another surgery.. not sure yet.. they were going to cage or fuse my disc's but I opted out because of all of the warnings from other people who had it done.. the people who had fusions or cages said it help for awhile(afew years) but the disc's above and below the fusions blew out and had to be fused as well.. I'm going to try to go ten years before getting that done..


Good luck man. Back pain is the worst. I quit smoking and growing for about 8 years. I just started smoking again a couple of years ago and was amazed how much it helps with inflammation and muscle spasms. So now I pretty much just use herb for the pain along with kratom and occasionally tr***dol. I'd like to be able to just make some poppy tea when I need to. My ideal situation would be getting really fixed so I don't need anything and can get a high paying job again. The oil field doesn't look kindly on pot smokers. You can do all the smack and speed you want because it's out of your system in 3 days. Bastards. lol WTF? banned words? It won't let me type tr***dol. Jesus I guess the nazis won.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Good luck man. Back pain is the worst. I quit smoking and growing for about 8 years. I just started smoking again a couple of years ago and was amazed how much it helps with inflammation and muscle spasms. So now I pretty much just use herb for the pain along with kratom and occasionally tr***dol. I'd like to be able to just make some poppy tea when I need to. My ideal situation would be getting really fixed so I don't need anything and can get a high paying job again. The oil field doesn't look kindly on pot smokers. You can do all the smack and speed you want because it's out of your system in 3 days. Bastards. lol WTF? banned words? It won't let me type tr***dol. Jesus I guess the nazis won.


Yeah any name brands or genetic med names are banned words on this site.. lol.. It won't let you say v.i.c.o.d.e.n. or Vi.ag.ra. lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

When I end up in the e.r. sometimes I'll get tram.adol for pain.. I won't let them give me anything stronger,, or I should say use to not let them.. Michigan has really cracked down on dispensing pain killers..
I also have degenerative disc disease so my back won't get better. So it's nice having a piece of mind knowing I'll have something for server pain when the need arises growing in my flower beds.. when possible I try to only use herbal means for my Heath and care.. to many fucked up side effects with synthetic pills.. I quit taking gabapentin for nerve pain because it was fucking up my eyesight and causing some screwed up gastrointestinal issues as well.. basically pissing out my ass twenty minutes after taking a pill...lol.. so I'm the same as you in regards to medicating .. I use cannabis, kratom,poppy tea(seldomly), psilocybin in small doses once in a blue moon.. helps greatly for my nerve pains ..


----------



## voodoosdaddy (May 8, 2018)

Yeah it's really fucked up these days for people with chronic pain. Man I'm in Germany so these cock suckers don't give you pain killers for shit. I've seen kids with broken arms that didn't get so much as a tyl-enol 3. I was in the er one night and this old man was howling he was in so much pain. They let him go that way for a good hour before they finally gave him a shot of something. I've been to the er many times here and in the states and it just blew my mind. I was like god damn if you're not going to help the poor guy put a fucking bullet in him. It was like looking at a dog that had been run over by a car and was teetering on the brink of death. They're fed me anti-inflammatories so much my stomach is pretty well screwed. You go in here and they give you an i.v. of this naproxen type stuff. So yeah I've been bleeding out of my ass like a stuck hog for the last 9 months....But you aren't supposed to smoke a fucking joint or take a pain pill because you might become a junky. Jesus christ these totalitarian nazi shit heal motherfuckers piss me off. At this point I'm like fuck 'em. I may get arrested but I have to have some non pharma relief. So I smoke when I can ...I have to go to holland for kratom. They are still pretty strict on things around here. Everything is illegal here.  I feel like I'm in fucking Oklahoma man. LOL


----------



## farmerfischer (May 8, 2018)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Yeah it's really fucked up these days for people with chronic pain. Man I'm in Germany so these cock suckers don't give you pain killers for shit. I've seen kids with broken arms that didn't get so much as a tyl-enol 3. I was in the er one night and this old man was howling he was in so much pain. They let him go that way for a good hour before they finally gave him a shot of something. I've been to the er many times here and in the states and it just blew my mind. I was like god damn if you're not going to help the poor guy put a fucking bullet in him. It was like looking at a dog that had been run over by a car and was teetering on the brink of death. They're fed me anti-inflammatories so much my stomach is pretty well screwed. You go in here and they give you an i.v. of this naproxen type stuff. So yeah I've been bleeding out of my ass like a stuck hog for the last 9 months....But you aren't supposed to smoke a fucking joint or take a pain pill because you might become a junky. Jesus christ these totalitarian nazi shit heal motherfuckers piss me off. At this point I'm like fuck 'em. I may get arrested but I have to have some non pharma relief. So I smoke when I can ...I have to go to holland for kratom. They are still pretty strict on things around here. Everything is illegal here.  I feel like I'm in fucking Oklahoma man. LOL


Hopefully the pharmaceutical industry keeps their fucking hands off are cannabis and kratom.. slimy bastards.. so far kratom is legal here for the time being.. it's not sold around here so I have to order through online vendors.. even with reputable vendors the quality can be hit and miss.. there's been petitions floating around for awhile now getting signatures to prevent it from being banned here in the states. I'm not real sure on where it stands at this point.. I just hope it's left alone, alot of people legitimately use it now for self administered pain management..


----------



## Master_Tabi (May 9, 2018)

Recommendation on where to buy seeds from, I'm interested in cultivating some of these potent pain relieving plants.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

There are a few good vendor's I don't want to name alot because I don't want to come off as spamming.. but bouncing bear botanicals has some potently beautiful poppies.. look up exjordanary botanicals.. his site has a different name but if you look this up it sould give you links to his current site.. he has top notch flowers, abit more pricey though.. or just go to you local grocery store and buy a bottle of McCormick poppy seeds. The organic gourmet kind in a glass bottle with green cap.. those a grow good poppies for pain relief and are quite beautiful as well.. I don't encourage or condone opiate abuse .. this information is only for true pain sufferers ..


----------



## SageFromZen (May 25, 2018)

I just binge-read this thread from beginning to end. Thank you everyone for the education. I was able to identify two variety of poppy seeds that I've collected while out on pizza delivery(yeah, I'm the pizza man). Never done them indoors but I've got a couple out in the backyard as we speak and I've done them every other year. I just have an eye for such things.

While out on delivery I've seen two different households that have poppy's growing in their front yard and mixed in with other florals. One of which, the bulbs get like the size of ping pong balls. That's an Asian family that I see working in that yard. The other is specimen that I've collected(after hours) is a Hindi family. Regardless, they grow great in this area.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2018)

China or Persian Whites are just about to bolt.. I also have a few rows coming in nicely.. 
 
These are swans dawn and Danish flags mixedI'll update when things are further along..


----------



## SageFromZen (May 25, 2018)

Grateful to have found this thread.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 27, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I just binge-read this thread from beginning to end. Thank you everyone for the education. I was able to identify two variety of poppy seeds that I've collected while out on pizza delivery(yeah, I'm the pizza man). Never done them indoors but I've got a couple out in the backyard as we speak and I've done them every other year. I just have an eye for such things.
> 
> While out on delivery I've seen two different households that have poppy's growing in their front yard and mixed in with other florals. One of which, the bulbs get like the size of ping pong balls. That's an Asian family that I see working in that yard. The other is specimen that I've collected(after hours) is a Hindi family. Regardless, they grow great in this area.


How do you make this consumable?.
I crush up entire dried pods minus the seed, then use the coffeemaker for tea.
https://erowid.org/plants/poppy/poppy_info4.shtml

Effects lasted 12 hours, looking forward to doing this again come harvest. Adding ginger to the finished product will reduce the most common side effect, nausea.


----------



## SageFromZen (May 28, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How do you make this consumable?.
> I crush up entire dried pods minus the seed, then use the coffeemaker for tea.
> https://erowid.org/plants/poppy/poppy_info4.shtml
> 
> Effects lasted 12 hours, looking forward to doing this again come harvest. Adding ginger to the finished product will reduce the most common side effect, nausea.


I've no idea. I don't have any inclination to consume opiates.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

Was out strolling in the woods on my property and noticed are native orchids growing and flowering.. I love these,, they remind me of my grandmother(rest her sole)
Lady slippers.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How do you make this consumable?.
> I crush up entire dried pods minus the seed, then use the coffeemaker for tea.
> https://erowid.org/plants/poppy/poppy_info4.shtml
> 
> Effects lasted 12 hours, looking forward to doing this again come harvest. Adding ginger to the finished product will reduce the most common side effect, nausea.


I do something similar. Fresh ginger is the shit..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 29, 2018)

these whites are thickening up, some are starting to bolt, couple more weeks and I should be able to tell if they're china or Persian or peony.. 
The best bed going as of now..I made three rows , one of Lorans grape, one of lilac pom-pom and one of Izmir bush poppy. The right side I broadcasted the seeds instead of rows, I have five verities on that's side..
I also made a late raised bed.. this has two rows, one row of McCormick poppy seeds(none have sprouted yet)and one row of drama queen( they sprouted)from last seasons flowers
 a pic of the drama queen sprouts..


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 31, 2018)

opc here with with a public service announcement

opioid use can lead to trying statistically irreversible situations like heroin

I was on pain pills, thought about why people "like" heroin and contemplated growing poppies, but who hasn't


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 1, 2018)

fridayfishfry said:


> opc here with with a public service announcement
> 
> opioid use can lead to trying statistically irreversible situations like heroin
> 
> I was on pain pills, thought about why people "like" heroin and contemplated growing poppies, but who hasn't


Im aware of the risk... I have degenerative disc disease and two bulging discs and one partially herniated disc (again) had a lamectimy(sorry for spelling) but lifting and doing shit I shouldn't caused it to blowout on me.. anyway I'm not here to encourage opiate use.. just providing pics of powerfully beautiful plants.. 
I got a felony drug charge so the doctors won't prescribe pain killers to me,, even more so now since the c.d.c. made changes and doctors I'm my area are dropping pain cases left and right.. alot of legitimate patients who are truly suffering from pain are no longer getting pain meds.. so here's an option..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 6, 2018)

These are just starting to pop buds.. soon they'll bolt and hook.. I have 13 plants in this three gallon pot.
 
These are the nutmeg spice company seedlings. They have a more green look to their leaves the the other verities i have going.. going to have to thin these out to about one plant per six inches.. I wasn't sure about the germination ratio to these so I went a little heavy handed sprinkling them it the rows. Same for the next pic..
This last pic is McCormick poppy seedlings..


----------



## the rock (Jun 6, 2018)

Very cool thread and appreciate all the info and just purchased my first order of poppy seeds!!!(organical Botanicals)


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 6, 2018)

the rock said:


> Very cool thread and appreciate all the info and just purchased my first order of poppy seeds!!!(organical Botanicals)


Cool beans.. organical botanicals has real beautifully potent flowers.. what veritiy did you get?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 8, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> There are a few good vendor's I don't want to name alot because I don't want to come off as spamming.. but bouncing bear botanicals has some potently beautiful poppies.. look up exjordanary botanicals.. his site has a different name but if you look this up it sould give you links to his current site.. he has top notch flowers, abit more pricey though.. or just go to you local grocery store and buy a bottle of McCormick poppy seeds. The organic gourmet kind in a glass bottle with green cap.. those a grow good poppies for pain relief and are quite beautiful as well.. I don't encourage or condone opiate abuse .. this information is only for true pain sufferers ..


Question about this. who are "true pain sufferers"? I'm not asking this to start an arguement or anything, genuinely curious. I'm an ironworker/welder, and have a very physical job. For example, I average climbing about 70-90 stories every workday, and walk about 8 miles a day, on top of manually lifting up to about 100lbs+ or whatever we have to do. Basically a lot of really, really, physically intense work. I've got burns on my ankles the size of silver dollars from slag falling in my boots, broken fingers, some fucked up discs in my back, all that jazz that comes with this job. and im young. Is that true pain? I have never considered going to the dr to get any pain meds (I am also very very very cautious around any pharmaceutical drug and do not fuck with opiates). But If I could grow my own remedy, because cannabis doesn't really treat my pain anymore, that would be nice. I understand that this is getting into what I do not fuck with, but I feel that this is a bit different. 

Sorry, i'm incredibly new to this, so please forgive my ignorance. I understand that many people have far, far worse daily pain from chronic illness, disease, disability, all kinds of stuff, so if what I experience isnt actually what this is aimed towards treating, I'd appreciate hearing so. My feelings will not be hurt, haha. Thanks. I'm gonna go back and keep reading this thread all the way through.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 8, 2018)

also your property is beautiful and I am jealous of it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 8, 2018)

@reallybigjesusfreak. I'll get back with you in a bit. .. I was just popping in for a second.. can't chat right now..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

@reallybigjesusfreak, I can't tell you whether or not to treat your self for pain.. that I think would cross an illegal line ..lol. I'm a gardener not a doctor..lmao...
But I look at life a little different then most.. this plant has been used for thousands of years as is without chemical processing to help people with their daily lives.. and about your pain.. Pain is funny thing,, I've always had a high threshold to pain, but I'm learning of a new type of pain that comes when you realize you're body won't let you do certain things that you once could.. the pain I'm referring is mental and causing more pain.. many doctors don't take this into consideration now days..
Anyway I to am and was a hard worker, I've done carpentry for 20+ years and can kinda relate with you.. again, I can't tell you whether or not to treat yourself. It's a decision you have to make.. this thread is more of a read between the lines kind of thing and kind of contradictory at times..lol.. 
If you do decide to grow them for your own use.. keep this in mind,, it is addictive, so keep dosing really low and only as a last resort thing so it doesn't develop into a dependency... Hope this helps .. I summarized abit because if I hadn't it would of been a book..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

Almost time.. should be starting to hook any day followed by the tiller stretching


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> @reallybigjesusfreak, I can't tell you whether or not to treat your self for pain.. that I think would cross an illegal line ..lol. I'm a gardener not a doctor..lmao...
> But I look at life a little different then most.. this plant has been used for thousands of years as is without chemical processing to help people with their daily lives.. and about your pain.. Pain is funny thing,, I've always had a high threshold to pain, but I'm learning of a new type of pain that comes when you realize you're body won't let you do certain things that you once could.. the pain I'm referring is mental and causing more pain.. many doctors don't take this into consideration now days..
> Anyway I to am and was a hard worker, I've done carpentry for 20+ years and can kinda relate with you.. again, I can't tell you whether or not to treat yourself. It's a decision you have to make.. this thread is more of a read between the lines kind of thing and kind of contradictory at times..lol..
> If you do decide to grow them for your own use.. keep this in mind,, it is addictive, so keep dosing really low and only as a last resort thing so it doesn't develop into a dependency... Hope this helps .. I summarized abit because if I hadn't it would of been a book..lol


Thanks for your response. I get what you are saying. I'm thinking that this is not a route for me, but I appreciate your insight!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

Almost time .. should be starting to hook any day followed by the tiller stretching.. these could hit three to four feet


Edit:. Pic didn't load..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks for your response. I get what you are saying. I'm thinking that this is not a route for me, but I appreciate your insight!


There are some legal ramifications with growing these.. I personally think it's a retarded law on these here in the states..
I grow them for their beauty and for some relief.. the amount I grow clearly isn't enough for people to think im on some other angle... 
Oh yeah,, have you considered kratom?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> There are some legal ramifications with growing these.. I personally think it's a retarded law on these here in the states..
> I grow them for their beauty and for some relief.. the amount I grow clearly isn't enough for people to think im on some other angle...
> Oh yeah,, have you considered kratom?


I have not. All I've heard about it really is that its good for coming down off opiates. I will look into it more though!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jun 16, 2018)

This is one of the varieties that I plucked from that front yard last year that I'm growing this year. Anyone know what variety this is?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 2, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> This is one of the varieties that I plucked from that front yard last year that I'm growing this year. Anyone know what variety this is?


I'm not sure.. that's a very common looking flowering type.. could be Tasmanian, gigantimum or Most breadseed cultivators.. I've seen some setigerums look like that as well..


----------



## cloud_ (Aug 30, 2020)

harvest the goods or get the f out xD


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2022)

Well Its winter and I'm bored.. So I figure I'll try it again. I found some of my Izmir bush poppy seeds and some that i think are pepper box or drama queen.. I got them starting in these jiffy pellets I also have a few lucky charms x more cow bell seeds in here as well


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 5, 2022)

Well they poppy seeds germinated as well as a few cannabis seeds


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 15, 2022)

So, any suggestions where are the best places to get poppy seeds if I wanted to try and grow my own?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2022)

SpideyManDan said:


> So, any suggestions where are the best places to get poppy seeds if I wanted to try and grow my own?


I have personally got viable _papaver somniferum_ (and other) seeds from the following places:
You may get a "warning" on this site, been like that forever.


https://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/poppy-seeds-p-152.html?osCsid=1to82up6rcgi3c4mtd818b3ab1#.YoDbY-jMLPp



and these








Poppy, Turkish Red (Papaver somniferum), packet of 100 seeds, Organic


Organic growers of medicinal herb seeds, medicinal herb plants, organic vegetable seeds and organic garden seeds




strictlymedicinalseeds.com






https://www.rareseeds.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Papaver+somniferum+seeds







Our Favorite Poppy Flower Seed Page







www.seedman.com


----------



## SpideyManDan (May 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I have personally got viable _papaver somniferum_ (and other) seeds from the following places:
> You may get a "warning" on this site, been like that forever.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I appreciate the info! Any suggestions? I'm still fairly ignorant of different varieties when it comes to poppies.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2022)

The only one I remember is Danish Flag. You may search around on the site here for "papaver" "poppies" "opium" and see if there are any recommendations. Starting out for your first attempt, just make sure they say _Papaver somniferum_ and go from there. Good luck!


----------

